#ubuntu-si 2015-12-28
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 14.km SZ od BREGINJA @28/12/2015 06:57:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.35+N,+13.3+E
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy_> lp
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km  J od KOBARIDA @28/12/2015 10:04:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+13.61+E
<napsy_> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -1.4°C @28.12.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 100% severnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:51, Kulminacija: 11:04:29, Sončni zahod: 15:24:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 39min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> megla?
<napsy_> mhm, pocas izginja
<napsy_> saj na rudniku
<CrazyLemon> lucky you
<CrazyLemon> pri nas zgleda da bo ostala še kr neki časa
 * CrazyLemon ni videl sonca že 8 dni :(
<napsy_> tu pa posije ponavad popoldne
<msev-1> Kaj je lepo kle na gorenskm
<msev-1> Cisti sonce
<msev-1> :p
<CrazyLemon> suck it
<zdobbie> whoa
<netkat> megla
<zdobbie> http://www.siol.net/priloge/kolumne/miha_mazzini/2015/12/za_otroke_je_slo.aspx
<Pepelka> Miha Mazzini: Za otroke je Å¡lo in otroci so Å¡li | Miha Mazzini - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Z zadnjim referendumom smo postavili rekord v histeričnem razmiku med tem, o čemer smo volili, in tistim, o čemer smo razpravljali.«
<Sky[x]> msev-1: sem ti fovs ja, bil zdjle 4 dni na gorenjskem prov lepo je blo :(
<msev-1> Ke si pa biu?
<msev-1> Ce ni top secret
<zdobbie> je reku da na Gorenjskem
<Sky[x]> bled :>
<msev-1> Qlql
<msev-1> A si kj v hribe hodu :)
<Sky[x]> ej ne nism mel nic sabo na zalost :(
<Sky[x]> drugace pa pokljuka je blo lepo baje
<msev-1> Na planino zajamniki mors it na pokluki
<msev-1> Top shit planina tko lepo k velka planina
<msev-1> Pa lahko dostopen dvatisocak mas, Visevnik pa njegove kolege okol
<Sky[x]> al pa mrezce pa lipnica
<Sky[x]> oziroma blejska koca
<Sky[x]> al pa kako uskovnica je lustno
<Sky[x]> tud za otroke :)
<msev-1> Ja
<msev-1> Vse to
<msev-1> :)
<msev-1> Nad Bledom mas pa malo osojnico ubijalsko dobr razgled pa prides v 15min
<msev-1> Sam zle ni za it k je razmocen al pa leden
<msev-1> Dons bi ful su na Veliko Kladivo sam nimam nobenga kompanjona za gor :(
<msev-1> Pa se babico mogu pelat k zdravniku
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 preden jo pelješ zdravniku greš po babico..rečeš ji da gresta po dolgi poti do zdravnika
<CrazyLemon> in najprej gresta na VK in nato Å¡ele zdravniku
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-1> Hahaha
<CrazyLemon> win win!
<jabuk> http://www.artschoolgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/h7E4B96E6.jpeg
<msev-1> Pomoje si bom mogu res quada nardit
<msev-1> Da bom z njim letel na vrh hribov
<msev-1> Mi se hodt nau treba
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> kakšna ideja kako preverit če "dela" na X hostu Y port prek udpja?
<CrazyLemon> nc v vsakem primeru da 'succeeded'
<CrazyLemon> nmap pa pravi filtered..ampak na ene se da povezat na druge pa ne
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: a mas kak service, ki bi ga lahko obesu na ta UDP port da bi vedu ce gre cez?
<Sky[x]> v Go pises na hitro en server pa client in bos videl :)
<zdobbie_> yeah, Go do that
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] servisi so gor že..js bi pa rad vedel vse IPje v določenem ip rangeu kjer so ti servisi :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: shodan.io ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne pomaga v tem primeru, ker je multicast ip range :)
<dz0ny> multicast je blokiran izven LAN
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i know..hence 'ne pomaga v tem primeru'
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> a to spet iptv skeniras ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny spet? prvič! i think :)
<speed-> ilegala se dogaja pred nasimi ocmi?
<CrazyLemon> ni ilegala..sej ne gre dlje od lana :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tvheaded ma nek tool za to
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tvheaded je windows only
<CrazyLemon> aja ni
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> lies
<CrazyLemon> fckin macke.. lezijo na motorju avta in puscajo svojo dlako
<CrazyLemon> pol ko vkljucis gretje vse smrdi po fckin zazganih dlakah
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tale tvheadend je obup :D
<zdobbie> I'd pay to see this! http://i.imgur.com/O6ILfLA.jpg
<idioterna> o hud
<idioterna> sm pokrospejstou
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tvheadend je kul če na roko vnašaš programe in jih lahko omejiš na uporabnike
<CrazyLemon> ampak otherwise.. not really :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.times.si/crna-kronika/ovadili-gorenjca-ki-je-na-oglasnem-panoju-hotela-predvajal-pornografijo--b8498824fb29730532a7a1108107510e8e0acb5d.html
<Pepelka> Ovadili Gorenjca, ki je na oglasnem panoju hotela predvajal pornografijo - Črna kronika - TIMES.si
<Pepelka> »31-letnik je 21. junija preko spleta vdrl v računalnik, ki je upravljal velik reklamni zaslon na zunanji fasadi portoroškega hotela.«
<Sky[x]> pa ne da so ga najdl lol :D
<zdobbie> so ga, zravn se pa kup pedo materiala
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/dkuDCIe.gifv
<dz0ny> He choose poorly, no one would notice this
<zdobbie> the pyrotechnician came
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny !g multicasttv playlist editor
<Pepelka> Multicasttv playlist editor Download - Softpedia http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Internet-Radio-TV-Player/Multicasttv-playlist-editor.shtml
<CrazyLemon> windows only :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: kaj iščeš?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz vse in še več!
<dz0ny> https://solus-project.com/
<Pepelka> Solus Project
<CrazyLemon> .stran solus-project.com
<jabuk> solus-project.com je dosegljiva!
<msev-> a boš solus si naložiu dzony
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: mas kak dobr primer kako strukturo za microservices v Go lang postavit? :>
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: goji?
<dz0ny> al kaj sem zadnjič linkal :<
<Sky[x]> code structure mi je najboljs issue :>
<Sky[x]> zdj gledam mal vecje Go projekte na github da vidm kako majo kej
<matjaz> glej ga Pahorja, goin' international!
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/GwKeUmN.png
<CrazyLemon> torrentleech? :)
<matjaz> affirmative
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: struct?
<dz0ny> GT POST HEAD
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECxCN7uWfao
<Pepelka> Ozzy Man Reviews: WTF Happened in 2015 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Me analysis of small shit and big shit in 2015. Source links below. http://www.patreon.com/ozzyman http://www.ozzyman.com for blogging adventures http://www....«
<CrazyLemon> http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/12/2016-reality-lazy-authentication-still-the-norm/
<Pepelka> 2016 Reality: Lazy Authentication Still the Norm — Krebs on Security
<yang> 14.04 je zadnji LTS ?
<dz0ny> da
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-29
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 7.km  od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @29/12/2015 04:26:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.32+N,+14.52+E
<netkat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJF8oSxXtM
<LorD_DDooM> It's happening https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxVhkGmn7Ds
<Pepelka> Oformljen ženski biciklistički tim u Afganistanu - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Afanistan se ne može pretjerano hvaliti sportskim uspjesima, pogotovo ne ženskim. Ali, od ove godine ima ženski biciklistički tim, koji ima želju postati usp...«
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> idioterna: dz0ny: napsy: delate kej na ta nacin? http://maciekmm.net/generic-event-dispatcher-in-go/
<Pepelka> Generic event emitter/dispatcher in Go
<Pepelka> »Go doesn't support generics, one can use go generate, but writing code for that is a pain. Instead we can tinker with reflection to manipulate types and channels. This allows us to create neat event dispatcher with user friendly handler registration and somewhat reasonable event registration.«
<idioterna> Sky[x]: ja, sam ne lih pogosto
<Sky[x]> aha
<idioterna> je pa treba z reflectionom delat ce hocs generalizirano infrastrukturo nardit
<Sky[x]> jp
<idioterna> v pythonu je to se lazje
<idioterna> ampak na zalost tut pocasn :)
<idioterna> drugac obstaja tut orodje k ti nardi
<idioterna> https://mholt.github.io/json-to-go/
<Pepelka> JSON-to-Go: Convert JSON to Go instantly
<idioterna> s tem kolega precej dela
<Sky[x]> da sprobam en hude json da vidm :D
<Sky[x]> huge*
<Sky[x]> idioterna: nice :)
<Sky[x]> skoda k nisem ze prej tega vidu sem se enkrt ze ful namatrov :)
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> kr olajsa
<Sky[x]> idioterna: http://goconvey.co/ sem zdjle pogledal video in se mi kr dopade :)
<Pepelka> GoConvey - Go testing in the browser
<Pepelka> »GoConvey is better testing for Go. Write behavioral tests and watch live results in your browser.«
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: nikol reflection, just type detection
<Sky[x]> aha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny is such a rhyme master
<Sky[x]> :D
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 2.km SZ od JELÅ AN @29/12/2015 10:44:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.51+N,+14.26+E
<Sky[x]> jabuk: kje imas hrusko? :)
<dz0ny> jabuk: ma lahko sam japke
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a mate vi kakšno regionalno televizijo tam pri vas?
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> oron
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tnx :)
<CrazyLemon> matr koliko teh slovenskih tv programov je.. eni kr poberejo stream z youtubea (vidni so 'Oglasi Google') :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: občinske seje so dobro plačane :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hm? :D
<dz0ny> tko se financirajo
<dz0ny> občina plača da posnamejo sejo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dvomim.. večina predvaja oglase + radio (aktual ipd)
<dz0ny> win je če maš pogodbo za več občin :)
<jabuk> http://cdn-media.hollywood.com/images/l/victory_620_080712.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny najbl na jetra mi gre da niti logotipa nimajo gor
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: what project are you working on :D?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič pametnega :)
<CrazyLemon> obviously :D
<dz0ny> I'm starting to wonder of the meaning of your nickname...
<CrazyLemon> i'm starting to wonder the meaning of all of this!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sonce!!!!
<Sky[x]> v lj tud mal :)
<Sky[x]> sam je kr mrz
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6.1°C @29.12.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% južni veter 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:13, Kulminacija: 11:08:04, Sončni zahod: 15:29:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> you go boi!
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> tis cold
<CrazyLemon> for my gear
<CrazyLemon> 10°+ sun se še da
<CrazyLemon> tole pa ne
<zdobbie> I hear you bru
<CrazyLemon> its good to be heard
<Sky[x]> idioterna: dz0ny:  Go project with multiple packages in a single repository sta se ze kej igrala?
<idioterna> ne se
<Sky[x]> zdjle gledam je kr fun :>
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: jp
<dz0ny> gobu -GOPATH (pwd) -vendor
<dz0ny> src
<dz0ny>  - package
<dz0ny>  - package
<dz0ny> to je edin način
<dz0ny> da ti dela vendoring in vse ostalo
<dz0ny> dz0ny@dz0ny /m/s/e/s/mail> tree -d
<dz0ny> .
<dz0ny> ├── bin
<dz0ny> ├── data
<dz0ny> ├── fixtures
<dz0ny> ├── src
<dz0ny> │   ├── ebnmail
<dz0ny> │   │   ├── handlers
<dz0ny> │   │   ├── http
<dz0ny> │   │   └── smtp
<dz0ny> │   │       └── status
<dz0ny> └── swaks-tests
<dz0ny> commitaš pol sam src/projekt
<dz0ny> al pa submodule no
<Sky[x]> huh
<dz0ny> ready for 1.6 :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<yang> V kateri trgovini se splaca kupiti hitre micro-sd kartice ?
<Sky[x]> v mercatorju :)
<Sky[x]> joke ;)
<Sky[x]> mercator tehnika vem da ma tud SD kartice, ko sem bil enkrat z enim ko je kupoval
<yang> Ponavadi Sandisk hitre kartice prodajajo pri foto-opremi, te so ene izmed hitrejsih
<yang> mercator tehnika v crnucah ?
<Sky[x]> v mercator siska centru sem bil jaz tkrat
<yang> aha gledam po njihovi spletni strani
<yang> http://www.kingston.com/en/flash/microsd_cards kle je kul razpredelnica tud glede hitrosti
<Pepelka> microSD Cards | Kingston
<CrazyLemon> yang v vsaki spletni trgovini :)
<yang> ja ampak nimajo v vsaki (spletni) trgovini hitrih SD kartic
<yang> recimo tukaj pri mercator tehniki imajo do class 10
<zdobersek> nad class 10 tko ni(?)
<zdobersek> UHS speed class
<zdobersek> TIL
<yang> pr mimovrste
<yang> zdobersek: poglej si un link od kingstona
<yang> UHS-1
<zdobersek> ktnx
<yang> pa kaj je fora SDHC Vs. SDXC ?
<yang> ce naprava podpira Micro SDHC
<yang> ali podpira potemtakem tudi SDXC kartico ?
<zdobersek> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<yang> sem si prebral vse o razlikah
<CrazyLemon> yang zakaj pa potrebuješ ultra super duper hitro kartico? :)
<CrazyLemon> am..a je že kdo probal tist spray, ki (baje) odganja mačke?
<idioterna> vsak sprej odganja macke, ce ga je se kej not
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> to je nek ecofriendly pa odganja samo macke
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/12/murska_sobota_skozi_okno_vrgla_likalnik_in_stole.aspx
<Pepelka> V Murski Soboti ženska skozi okno vrgla likalnik in stole (video) | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<Pepelka> »Na Slovenski ulici v središču Murske Sobote ženska skozi okno meče različne stvari: od stolov, likalnika, do stojala za obešanje perila. Policija je ulico zaprla in žensko prepričuje, naj preneha.«
<CrazyLemon> aja..mental health issue..sm mislu da je jezna na moža
<idioterna> to so zihr begunci
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2015/12/srhljiva_fatva_is_ki_ureja_spolne_odnose_s_suznjami.aspx
<Pepelka> Srhljiva fatva IS, ki ureja spolne odnose s sužnjami | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Na dan je prišla nova fatva Islamske države, ki določa, kako ravnati z ženskami in otroki nevernikov.«
<anny_> čer
<anny_> any...body :)
<anny_> v prevodu: katerokoli...truplo?
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> telo.
<anny_> oboje
<idioterna> truplo je corpse
<anny_> oboje
<anny_> dead body
<idioterna> ja, sej
<idioterna> sam nisi hotla rect anydeadbody al pa anycorpse
<idioterna> hm pa body je tut tist
<idioterna> onesie
<idioterna> za oblect
<anny_> nope
<anny_> samo v slovenščini
<anny_> v angleščini je leotard
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobbie> pajac
<anny_> gre jutri kdo na Bled?
<upd> kaj pa bo tam
<anny_> http://olimpijskikrog.adriatic-slovenica.si/
<Pepelka> Pozdravimo slovenske olimpijce in skupaj postavimo Guinnesov rekord.
<CrazyLemon> kremšnite! lots of it!
<Pepelka> »Pozdravimo slovenske olimpijce in skupaj postavimo Guinnesov rekord.«
<anny_> yes, Krejzi is aliive!
<CrazyLemon> alive and kicking!
<anny_> \o/
<anny_> danes zjutraj sem ugotovila, da sem prebrala 50. knjigo letos
<idioterna> kr uredu
<anny_> zelo v redu
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-B-TWQrhn7ec/VoGG7GFDX6I/AAAAAAAABMY/xBVJLPYKqrg/w526-h858-p-rw/CQ00AgYUwAAYHgv.jpg ..those arch users ...
<anny_> http://a5.img.bidorbuy.co.za/image/upload/user_images/987/1539987/1539987_150310142239_big_thumb_36587af8436cd14e43aba03c2e6b9aa0.jpg
<idioterna> js ne grem na bled k nism vec v sloveniji
<anny_> kam si se odselil?
<idioterna> nikamor se
<idioterna> zaenkrat se po hotelih bluzim
<idioterna> zgleda grem na irsko, ker
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/mIRfDBM.jpg
<zdobbie> a jim to pokrije tud pravne osebe?
<idioterna> ne vem, uresnic me ne skrbi tolk za firme
<idioterna> they're jewish anyway.
<anny_> vidim da sol v ranah boli
<anny_> ti jo Å¡e malo vtrem :)
<idioterna> loh
<anny_> ah ne...nisem sadistka
<idioterna> ja sej ne boli mene, k js nism gej
<idioterna> sam pac ne bom vec davkov placval drzavi k izvaja diskriminacijo
<idioterna> ker mi ni treba
<anny_> živiš v eu
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> prosta ti je pot
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> ko se boste osvobodil jarma inkvizicije pa mogoce pridem nazaj ane
<yang> ti bi pomojem se bolj v ameriki znajdu vsaj po tvojih prepricanjih sodec
<idioterna> no, pa ko boste odrasli
<idioterna> ce zmaga bernie bom su verjetno v ZDA ja
<anny_> no, spodobi se, da nehaš uporabljati javno infrastrukturo
<yang> bos lahk naredu stranko za spremembo voznega pasa v ameriki
<yang> pa bos dobil 1000 privrzencev k bodo skakali s plakati
<idioterna> anny_: kero, a to k sm jo js placal?
<anny_> od vrtca, zdravstva, gasilcev, policistov in tako naprej
<idioterna> zakaj? a ker je diskriminacija protiustavna, vam je pa vseeno?
<yang> bernie ne bo zmagal
<yang> prej ga bodo likvidiral
<anny_> ni nam bilo vseeno
<anny_> smo proti :P
<idioterna> proti temu, da smo vsi enakopravni, ja
<idioterna> zajebal ste vse otroke, ki zivijo z istospolnimi starsi
<idioterna> ki zdaj ne uzivajo enake zascite kot otroci raznospolnih starsev
<idioterna> sram vas bodi
<anny_> proti sprejemanju zakonov pod mizo, na hitrico in brez udeležbe javnosti
<idioterna> ja ja
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> homofobije ne mores skrit
<idioterna> ker je cist ocitna
<anny_> moj zelo dober prijatelj je gej
<idioterna> ja, ti si pa homofob
<anny_> ker je bil proti, je dobil gro
<anny_> žnje s smrtjo na FB
<idioterna> ce je bil proti, je slaboiumen
<idioterna> slaboumen.
<anny_> ni
<idioterna> o ja, je
<anny_> je pač konzervativen gej
<idioterna> ja, sej
<idioterna> konzervativen v resnici pomeni slaboumen
<anny_> lol
<yang> haha
<idioterna> ne mores bit konzervativen in hkrati inteligenten
<idioterna> to se ne da
<anny_> Å¡e vedno vam ne potegne, zakaj ste izgubili
<anny_> ravno zaradi takih stavkov
<anny_> moja inteligenca je dokazana
<idioterna> jah nam pac resnica vec pomeni kot popuscanje konzervativcem
<idioterna> ne, ni
<anny_> izračunana
<anny_> po več mo
<idioterna> v resnici je dokazano, da nisi inteligentna
<anny_> žnih merskih enotah :P
<idioterna> ce bi bila, potem bi razumela, zakaj je diskriminacija nedopustna
<idioterna> ker nisi, si pa proti
<anny_> haha
<idioterna> pac ne mores razumet, da pravice ljudi ne smejo bit odvisne od njihovih osebnih lastnosti
<anny_> v petek se dobim z tomičko
<anny_> bom vprašala, kako in kaj
<idioterna> ker za tako razumevanje potrebujes inteligenco
<idioterna> pa je nimas
<anny_> mogoče me bo ona razsvetlila, kaj misliš?
<idioterna> vseeno mi je
<yang> mogoce bi morala meseca vprasat, ta se oddelka za kruh ne najde v trgovini
<idioterna> jaz samo vem da je zdaj moznost, da nekomu ne bodo dovolili obiskat partnerja al pa otroka v bolnisnici vecja kot prej
<anny_> yang :)
<anny_> imam skrivno oro
<idioterna> in vem, da je bila ta resitev super
<anny_> žje
<idioterna> ker so izenacili pravice
<anny_> proti kateremu bo brez moči
<idioterna> tisti, ki niso dobro premislili, ker so slaboumni, so pa proti
<anny_> za meseca bo treba malo počakati
<anny_> njegove oboževalke IN oboževalci ga ne izpustijo iz krempljev ;)
<idioterna> no, kakorkoli, v nedemokraticni drzavi kjer diskriminirajo zoper ljudi jaz nocem vzgajat otrok
<idioterna> zato gremo drugam
<idioterna> ker lahko
<anny_> kot sem rekla, prosta vam je pot
<anny_> lahko samo zaželim srečno
<yang> pa glej da bos v cerkev hodil, irci so precej katoliski
<anny_> midva z yangom se bova začela učiti madžarsko
<idioterna> ja, tolk katoliski so da so z 60% glasovi za v ustavo zapisali, da so poroke med dvema osebama, ne glede na spol
<yang> sori sam ti si mal cudn, ce se ne porocis s partnerko s katero mas otroke, sicer pa tvoja stvar
<anny_> :D
<anny_> mislim da je 60% otrok iz koruze
<idioterna> kaj bi pa mel od tega da bi se porocil, razen stroskov?
<anny_> problem je samo v tem, da je večina nezrelih za kakršnokoli zvezo
<yang> ja mel bi te pravice ki jih geji zdaj zahtevajo zase
<yang> zdej si pa na istem kot oni
<idioterna> ne, nisem
<idioterna> pravice ki izhajajo iz izvenzakonske skupnosti so izenacene pravicam v zakonski skupnosti
<idioterna> geji pa nimajo ne izvenzakonske skupnosti, ne zakonske skupnosti
<idioterna> ampak nekaj tretjega, kar je diskriminacija na podlagi spolne usmerjenosti
<idioterna> ki je po 14. clenu ustave nedopustna
<yang> to je res da nevem po 10 letih skupnega bivanja al pa ce imas otroke, je izenaceno poroki
<anny_> tisti zakon je treba popraviti
<idioterna> ustavno sodisce je pa 5:4 odlocilo, da ker niso se ugotovili neustavnosti, ne morejo prepovedat referenduma
<idioterna> anny_: saj so ga, pa si bla proti
<idioterna> yang: po dveh letih.
<anny_> dobro veš, zakaj sem bila proti
<idioterna> ker si slaboumna.
<anny_> medtem, ko si ti zmerjal vse po vrsti, sem aktivirala svojo socialno mre
<anny_> žo
<idioterna> vsak, ki ni, je razumel, zakaj je to pomembno
<anny_> v kateri mi je marsikdo dolžen uslugico
<idioterna> ja, evo
<yang> eno leto in 11 mesecev je ze obdobje po katerem cloveka malo bolje spoznas in potem se lahk odlocis kako in kaj
<idioterna> poskrbela si za nizjo kvaliteto zivljenja za celo vrsto ljudi
<anny_> lepo mirno sem se pogovorila in večina se je po kratkem začetnem razburjenju strinjala
<idioterna> s cim?
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ganRbr-WBiI
<Pepelka> Awesome Marriage Equality Ad in Ireland - One Of The Best Same Sex Marriage Ads I've Seen - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A man goes door to door in Ireland, asking for permission from ALL of his countries 4 million citizens to marry Sineade. Similar to what we go through here i...«
<idioterna> da lahko diskriminiramo?
<yang> idioterna: skupnega gospodinjstva al kako se dokazuje izvenzakonska skupnost ?
<anny_> z vsem navedenim, kar ne bom ponavljala
<idioterna> anny_: nicesar nisi navedla, razen par izmisljotin
<anny_> povprečen slovenski volilec ne mara agresivnosti
<anny_> v nobeni obliki
<idioterna> nic hudega, povprecen slovenski volilec ni volil
<anny_> in tu ste popušili za naslednjih 10 let
<anny_> če ne boste slučajno spremenili taktike
<idioterna> zakaj bi jo?
<yang> anny_: nvem ce sem ti ze omenil, da sem bil nad izidom referenduma presenecen, sem mislil da ne bo prislo toliko ljudi na volisca in da ne bodo toliko volili PROTI
<anny_> nasprotnikom je uspelo prepričati dodatnih 100.000 volilcev
<idioterna> ja, idiotov nikoli ne zmanjka
<anny_> in še vedno berem sam sovražni govor
<idioterna> v tej drzavi je vec kot 20% ljudi volilo za jelincica
<idioterna> tako da ocitno se kar da nabrat
<anny_> no, da zaključim: slovenci ne dovolijo reformiranja družine...realne ali imaginarne
<yang> anny_: prblizn tko je tut z migranti, vsi ki pravijo da so problematicni so oklasificirani kot homofobi, in potem je ponujenih bolj malo alternativ, neka ziva meja in podobno kar ne bo ucinkovalo
<anny_> opomba, ki si jo je treba zapisati nad črto
<idioterna> to nima nobene zveze z reformiranjem druzine
<idioterna> nobena druzina se ne bo spremenila zaradi zakona
<zdobbie> slovenci nimajo kej dost dovoljevat
<yang> zdej te ze za vsako izjavo tretirajo kot homofoba
<zdobbie> so nam iz Evrope razlozil, kako mora bit
<yang> in potem so ljudje raje tiho
<idioterna> pravice morajo bit enake za vse
<anny_> whatever...ne mislim si več dopisovati z zagovorniki zakona, ki je že preteklost
<anny_> izguba cajta
<idioterna> zakon ni preteklost
<zdobbie> je prihodnost, zal
<idioterna> ker mora ustavno sodisce presodit se posledice referenduma
<idioterna> in ugotovit da so protiustavne
<anny_> vloži zahtevo, kaj čakaš?
<zdobbie> bo Vlasta
<anny_> lej, pogumni ste samo za tipkovnico
<anny_> jaz sem bila v reali in to je razlika
<anny_> no, to je naredilo razliko
<yang> anny_: ce gledas populacijo 15-30 so vecinsko ZA izenacenje istospolnih porok, ta tema ni vec tabu in vedno vec jih je istospolno usmerjenih, a si videla un video caki
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> kako smo pogumni?
<idioterna> saj nimamo bit kaj pogumni
<idioterna> samo na volisce gremo lahko
<idioterna> pa povemo ti lahko, da se motis
<anny_> lahko bi se pogovarjal v normalnih tonih, pa nimaš interesa
<idioterna> si slabo premislila in da si zdaj sokriva za nizjo kvaliteto zivljenja stevilnih ljudi
<idioterna> ki imajo manjse pravice kot drugi
<idioterna> nima se smisla pogoovarjat tako kot ti zahtevas, ker si ti veliko bolj zaljiva kot jaz
<anny_> tudi jaz kot ženska sem marsikje diskriminirana, pa se ne derem vsak dan 5x
<idioterna> ker pravis, da si istospolno usmerjeni in njihovi otroci ne zasluzijo enakih pravic, kot jih sama uzivas
<idioterna> pa bi se morala
<anny_> ker razumem, da je to proces, ki potrebuje čas
<idioterna> ker tiste zenske, ki so ti priborile enakopravnost vsaj v zakonodaji, so se
<idioterna> ne, ne potrebuje casa
<anny_> ni Å¡lo od danes do jutri
<idioterna> inteligenco potrebuje
<idioterna> ti zaviras ta proces
<yang> anny_: na query sem ti dal link
<idioterna> ti si tista, ki povzroca, da so zenske diskriminirane
<idioterna> samo da tokrat so zenske pac istospolno usmerjeni
<idioterna> saj je vseeno
<idioterna> pomagala si se borit za diskriminacijo
<zdobbie> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/2QXgcqP.gif
<idioterna> kar je po definiciji nasilje vecine nad manjsino
<idioterna> in kar naredi slovenijo manj demokraticno
<idioterna> in bolj komunisticno
<anny_> lolll
<anny_> ta zadnja pa zmaga!
<idioterna> ja, pac
<idioterna> ni demokraticna
<idioterna> ker niso pravice vseh zascitene
<idioterna> bolj komunisticna je pa zato, ker ste se v centralnem komiteju partije odlocili, da istospolno usmerjeni niso dovolj ideolosko in partijsko cisti
<idioterna> da bi lahko uzivali pravice, ki jih uzivate sami
<idioterna> sram bi vas bilo lahko
<idioterna> samo za kaj takega bi potrebovali vec razuma, kot ga premorete
<anny_> še enkrat hvala za tvoje mile in blagozvočne želje
<anny_> ne da se mi več
<zdobbie> ja prosm
<idioterna> no, me veseli da zdaj razumes, kako zelo narobe je, da vecina odloca o pravicah manjsine
<idioterna> kje so ble pa kaksne zelje pa v resnici ne vem
<idioterna> ker sem samo razlozil kaj si storila
<idioterna> pac vsak par k ma otroka pa ni po katoliskih standardih je zdaj na slabsem
<idioterna> skoda, k ni nobene potrebe po tem
<yang> idioterna: kdor se s tabo ne strinja je itak po defaultu slaboumen
<idioterna> ni nujno
<idioterna> v tem primeru pa zagotovo
<idioterna> ce zagovarjas diskriminacijo, potem ne mores bit drugega kot slaboumen
<yang> dejmo nardit se referendum za lev vozni pas
<yang> men se ne pase vec po desni strani vozit
<idioterna> ne razumes
<idioterna> ampak sej to je za pricakovat, ker si slaboumen
<idioterna> in zagovarjas diskriminacijo
<idioterna> primerljivo bi bilo, ce bi naredili referendum, kjer bi se odlocili, da samski moski brez otrok ne smejo imeti vozniskega dovoljenja
<yang> haha
<yang> a ves kak dober razlog za to ?
<idioterna> ja, vem, niso izpolnil svoje drzavljanske dolznosti
<CrazyLemon> preveč jih razganja in potem povzročajo nesreče?
<yang> CrazyLemon: :)
<idioterna> in si ne zasluzijo tega privilegija
<idioterna> sej si ni tezko izmislit razloga, zakaj bi nekomu kratil pravice
<idioterna> trivialno je
<idioterna> reces "geji niso naravni" al pa "otroke nam bodo pobral" al pa "otrok rabi mamo in oceta"
<yang> kaj pa ce bi istospolni kratili pravice otrok npr. si kdaj obratno pomislil ?
<idioterna> nic od tega sicer ni res, ampak volilci niso pametni
<idioterna> da bi lahko sami presodili, ce je res ali ce ni
<idioterna> kako bi pa istospolni kratili pravice otrok?
<idioterna> sploh si ne predstavljam kaj mislis s tem
<idioterna> stavek je podoben kot
<yang> glej prvo kot prvo o tem bi morala odlocati stroka, ampak strokovnjaki so ze med sabo bili deljenega mnenjea, in dvomim da ti to problematiko zadosti dobro poznas, kot jo razni terapevti in podobni
<idioterna> ne, niso bili
<idioterna> to je laz
<idioterna> edini, ki "ne delijo" mnenja stroke, so "strokovnjaki" iz teoloske fakultete
<idioterna> ki niso nobeni strokovnjaki
<idioterna> ampak placanci RKC, ki ima v nasi drzavi prevelik vpliv
<idioterna> stroka je popolnoma enotna glede tega, seveda se pa vsake toliko najde kak verski blaznez ki diplomira iz psihologije in potem objavi clanek o tem kako grozno je za otroka, ce ga ne vzgaja tipicna krscanska druzina
<idioterna> potem tako objavo dobro financirani cerkveni mediji povsod objavijo
<idioterna> na koncu pa itak retractajo, ker ne more vzdrzat znanstvene presoje
<yang> idioterna: to imas prav, RKC je pri tem referendumu imela velik vpliv, vendar so tudi ljudje ki niso znotraj RKC pa so bili recimo PROTI, ljudje ki imajo svoje otroke itd. in se jim recimo ne zdi sprejemljivo kar je zakon zahteval
<idioterna> kaj je pa zahteval?
<idioterna> ker ti ljudje ki so bili proti sploh ne vedo, kaj je zakon zahteval
<idioterna> sanja se jim ne o posledicah zakona
<idioterna> propaganda jih je prepricala o receh, ki sploh niso resnicne
<yang> zahteval je da se v zakon Anje Kopac Mrak vkljuci se podzakon za posvojitve otrok za istospolne pare
<yang> to so tvoji levi zahteval
<idioterna> ne, to ni res
<idioterna> tudi tebe je RKC nategnila s to propagando
<yang> ja tko so govorili
<idioterna> ker si se pustil
<idioterna> ja seveda so
<idioterna> saj ne bi nihce prisel na referendum ce ne bi rekli "za otroke gre"
<idioterna> ampak ni slo za otroke
<idioterna> v resnici na podlagi odlocbe ustavnega sodisca izpred 7 let istospolni par ze lahko posvoji otroka
<yang> ja kaj zdaj trdis da to ni bilo res, mislim pa saj sam trdis, da zdaj ne more istospolni par obiskati otroka v bolnici pa take, kasneje pa bi lahko
<idioterna> ampak je se ene 25+ pravic
<idioterna> ja, tocno to
<idioterna> na ustavno sodisce moras jit, ce hoces otroka partnerja jit obiskat v bolnisnico
<idioterna> anny se to pac zdi narobe, zato je bla proti
<yang> ma glej zakon ni bil dobro zastavljen
<idioterna> da bi odrasli, ki jih otrok pojmuje kot svoje starse, lahko tega otroka obiskali na intenzivni negi
<yang> ker bi morali zadeve malo bolj razcleniti
<idioterna> seveda je bil
<idioterna> odlicno je bil postavljen
<idioterna> samo ti si poslusal RKC
<idioterna> namesto strokovnjakov
<idioterna> ker si konzervativen, tako kot anny
<idioterna> konzervativci radi poslusate cerkev
<idioterna> kako pametuje o morali in tradiciji in druzini
<idioterna> in poskusa izkazat monopol nad temi pojmi
<idioterna> ce nasedete, potem jim je uspelo
<yang> dobro glej o tem sem ze razpravljal s tabo in ne mislim zdaj vec debatirati okoli 1 teden stare teme, je bilo ze vse receno o tem
<idioterna> ja, skratka, razumes, da imam prav, samo vseeno ti je
<yang> ce pa tebe bolj motivira to da je bilo toliko slovencev proti, namesto dobra placa za selitev pa tudi prav
<idioterna> ker tvojih pravic to ne zmanjsa
<idioterna> men je samo fino ker mam moznost, da neham placevat davke v drzavi, ki si tega ne zasluzi
<yang> nevem jst berem od izseljencev je dolgotrajen postopek da se neha dvojna obdavcitev
<idioterna> boste mel pac se mejckn nizji standard
<yang> pa da jih neha drzava voditi v celem registru
<idioterna> jsm ze nehal placevat davke v sloveniji
<idioterna> nism nc dvojno obdavcen
<idioterna> ti si verjetno bral o tistih, ki uporabljajo slovensko drzavo
<idioterna> jaz je ne
<yang> mislim nerezidentstvo moras prijaviti in je nek postopek, ce samo gres ni zadosti
<idioterna> je zadosti
<idioterna> ker nimas obdavcljivih prihodkov v sloveniji
<idioterna> in potem pac nisi obdavcen
<yang> ja ce prikrivas zaposlitev v tujini kot rezident slovenije potem ja, ce pa prijavis to zaposlitev potem pa ne verjetno
<yang> oz narobe sm napisu
<idioterna> zakaj bi prikrival zaposlitev?
<idioterna> sej jo prijavis v drzavi kjer zivis
<yang> ja ce prikrivas zaposlitev v tujini kot drzavljan slovenije potem ja, ce pa prijavis to zaposlitev potem pa ne verjetno
<idioterna> ni ti je treba dvakrat prijavit
<idioterna> ne rabis nicesar prikrivat
<idioterna> prihodki od delovnega razmerja v tujini niso obdavcljivi
<yang> ja ampak nevem kolko si ti forume bral, jaz sem bral forume o zdomcih in veliko jih dobi potem dodatno obdavcitev v nemcijo, svico avstrijo
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> to so tisti, ki zivijo v sloveniji, delajo pa v tujini, ja
<idioterna> ki uporabljajo slovensko solstvo, zdravstvo in druge storitve
<idioterna> placeval pa ne bi zanje
<yang> eni zivijo za stalno v nemciji avstriji
<yang> je polno takih primerov, samo pravim
<yang> so celo fotokopirana potrdila o tem na FBju
<yang> in so rekli da je problem, ker jih drzava potem terja za davek, ceprav ze par let v tujini zivijo
<idioterna> ne, ni jih
<idioterna> ne, ni problem
<idioterna> ne vem sicer zakaj ne preberes zakonodaje ampak se raje zanasas na neke komentarje na nekem FBju, ampak to je tvoja stvar
<yang> idioterna: kdaj se selis ?
<idioterna> ko mi zrihtajo kluce od bajte
<upd> ne pozab bitcoinov sabo vzet :p
<idioterna> http://www.rent.ie/houses-to-let/Quay-Road-Rush-North-Co-Dublin/1612140/
<Pepelka> Quay Road, Rush, Co. Dublin - Apartments and Houses for Rent in Rush, Dublin - Rent.ie
<idioterna> tole se pogajam
<upd> idioterna, me vzameš sabo
<idioterna> a za varusko
<upd> lahk ti kuham pa perem
<upd> kk
<upd> tud lahk
<idioterna> mislm kokr sm gledu je cenejs placvat normalno zivljenje nekomu iz slovenije kokr privatn vrtec al pa varuska
<yang> idioterna: kaj pa ko te bodo Irci zacel vabit v pube na pivo a bos sok pil ?
<yang> al se bos alkoholiziral tam
<idioterna> sm se pogovarju o tem ze z googlovci in z ostalimi k jih poznam tam
<upd> idioterna, da mam prjatlice k so tam pri družinah za varuške
<idioterna> so rekl da majo precej vec takih k skos not sedijo pa igrce spilajo
<idioterna> kokr takih k hodjo v pube
<idioterna> tko da mislm da bom kr se naprej kolesaru
<idioterna> sicer nimajo nekih hudih hribov
<idioterna> komej kej nad 1000
<yang> upd: :
<yang> :)
<upd> idioterna, pol pa tkole
<upd> .imdb The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill But Came Down a Mountain
<jabuk> The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill But Came Down a Mountain |12 May 1995 99 min| Comedy, Drama
<jabuk> When an English cartographer must tell a Welsh village that their mountain is only a hill, the offended community sets out to change that.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.6/10 (N/A glasov) | Tomato: 5.8/10 24 reviews (users: 3.1/5 11913 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112966
<yang> idioterna: sej to mas prav, v bistvu je tut v sloveniji verjetn cenej ce partner/ka ki ima otroka raje otroke mirka, kot da bi hodila v slabo placano sluzbo in placevala vrtec
<yang> je pa vrtec verjetn ok za socializacijo otrok
<yang> ceprav kaj pa vem, mi smo se skoz tepl
<upd> mja une frendice skoz menajo tam, k jim slabo plačujejo ali pa ne plačajo, pa razvajeni otroc so
<upd> sicer ima stanovanje pa hrano, pa dobi na mesec okol 400€
<yang> upd: au-pair je verjetn ok za kaksne mlade studentke ne pa verjetn kot nek stalen job biti varuska, morda ce gre s partnerjem pa on dela, ona pa 3x tedensko mal pomirka kje
<upd> ampak so tam zato ker jim je všeč, ne zarad zaslužka
<idioterna> ja suni si je ze nasla job tam
<yang> 400 na mesec je okol 12 na dan
<idioterna> tko da ne bo doma
<yang> to se na pivo v pub ne mores
<yang> s takim zasluzkom
<yang> sem mislil da vec dsobijo
<upd> ne, ker jih menjajo na 2 meseca
<upd> ker tolk ljudi hoče tam bit
<yang> jaz sem imel prijateljico k je sla au pair mirkat, in je bla tok nezadovoljna pri druzini da je predcasno domov prisla
<yang> hotla je dozivet ZDA
<yang> potem pa je vedla vse slabo povedat o tem
<upd> nazadnje so jo začeli obtožat da krade, pa je letela brez plačila
<idioterna> ce je bla tvoja prjatlca pol me ne cudi
<idioterna> da je blo vse narobe
<yang> ja vhala
<yang> znanka prijatelca itd., 20 let stara je bla
<yang> ko je sla
<yang> hotla je v los angeles
<yang> pol so jo pa dal v nek maryland
<yang> al nekam v vukojebino
<upd> mah če greš v usa dobiš job za karkoli hočeš
<yang> mors met dovoljenje za delo
<yang> delovno vizo
<idioterna> a tko k mexicans
<yang> drgac ne mores delat, edin na crno
<upd> ja vem poleg tega mislem
<upd> tam če hočeš delat boš delal
<yang> delovne vize ti ne dajo enostavno kot turisticno vizo
<idioterna> seveda ne
<idioterna> komot pa vseen delas
<idioterna> velik bl normalno je da ti en rece "dej mi spuci avto" pa ti da 5 baksov
<idioterna> kokr pr ns
<idioterna> k se vsi delajo da je to slabo
<yang> dans se mgledal
<yang> drazbe
<yang> za tak avto kt sem ga vidu tukaj v LJ v delavnici
<yang> 220.000 usd je bil zbidan
<yang> v ZDA
<yang> Classic Car Auctions
<yang> vsaka matica mora biti polakirana
<yang> ce restavriras stare avte kot je treba
<yang> pa  baje da je nekaj ljudi v SLO
<yang> k majo po 50 starodobnikov
<yang> eden jih ma tolk
<yang> pa racunaj ce je vreden eden 100.000 je to 5 miljonov sam v avtih
<yang> mi je reku sosed da avspuf od ferarija starega stane 10.000 eur
<yang> renovacija stane od 100.000 naprej, odvisn kaj zelis
<yang> star avspuf vs. nov avto
<idioterna> krneki
<yang> Na drazbah za nabolj redke avte pa  gredo zneski v miljone
<idioterna> folk je pac mal usekan
<yang> zakaj ?
<idioterna> pa si misl da je to kul da za star kup pleha vrzes goro dnara
<yang> to so starodobniki
<idioterna> ja in?
<idioterna> worthless so
<yang> sej doloceni predmeti tut dosegajo razne vrtoglave zneske
<idioterna> tko k diamanti
<idioterna> se bl ubistvu
<idioterna> k z diamantom loh vsaj sipo razrezes ce ga prov zbrusis
<idioterna> s starim avtom se pa se vozt ne mors kej prov dost
<yang> a ti mislis da je vrednost stvari samo v prakticni vrednosti ?
<idioterna> tako je
<idioterna> vse ostalo je krneki
<yang> no pac nimas pojma ne o avkcijah ne o starinah
<idioterna> mam, sam se zavedam da je oboje bullshit
<idioterna> pac ce kdo hoce staro kanto kupt za pet miljonov
<idioterna> pa naj jo
<idioterna> zarad tega ni cist nc vec vredna
<yang> stara kanta je lahko eden od 10 primerkov avtov na svetu recimo, torej ima neko vrednost
<idioterna> zakaj?
<yang> pri umetninah pa je lahko tudi unikat
<idioterna> sej na svetu je samo en kontejner za smeti od zizka
<yang> ja ferarijev glih nikol niso stancali
<idioterna> pa ni vreden pet miljonov
<idioterna> tut ce najdes norca k bi placal tolk zanj
<idioterna> se zmer ni vreden tolk
<yang> vreden je tolk kot bidderji ponudijo
<yang> isto kt bitcoini
<idioterna> ja uresnic ni ane
<idioterna> bitcoini so valuta
<idioterna> stari avti pa niso
<yang> na drazbo pride nevem 500 ljudi bidat in pol znesek pride do par miljonov
<idioterna> ja, ampak to velja sam za tiste k jim pride k gledajo take avte
<yang> ce bi ti bil miljarder se ti morda 3 miljone ne bi zdel neki velik dnara, ker pa nisi pa se ti zdi velik
<idioterna> aha.
<idioterna> nimam sicer pojma kaj nej bi to pomenil
<yang> pravim da ne bidajo navadni ljudje tam
<yang> ampak miljonarji
<idioterna> aha, zdej vem v cem je tvoja zmota
<yang> to so avkcije za miljonarje
<idioterna> ti misls da miljonarji niso navadni ljudje
<idioterna> pojma nimas
<idioterna> zarad mene so loh tut avkcije za butle
<idioterna> js ne kupujem reci k jih ne potrebujem
<idioterna> tut ce bi bil miljarder ne bi nobene take kupu
<yang> js, js, sej kdo govori o tebi
<yang> sej nisi miljonar
<idioterna> nism se
<idioterna> pa tut ko bom ne bom kupval neumnosti
<idioterna> pa mi bo vseen ce drugi jih
<idioterna> ce bi bil tolk shallow k so miljonarji k kupujejo stare avte, pol bi verjetn tut suni kupval diamantne prstane pa blescece cevle z visokimi petkami
<idioterna> pa nism, pa ji rajs kupm gojzarje pa flis pa specjalko
<idioterna> za rojstn dan sm ji letos knjigo kupu
<idioterna> je bla vesela
<yang> probi it naslednic kr v gojzarjih v opero
<idioterna> zakaj?
<yang> ja tko k nimata visokih pet
<idioterna> sej gres v supergah
<idioterna> v gojzarjih bi sel ce bi blo ful strmo al pa spolzko
<idioterna> pa vecja nevarnost padca al pa zvina
<idioterna> pa ni, tko da ni treba v gojzarjih
<yang> ti se verjetn se nis vozil v starodobniku
<yang> je kr fino ves
<idioterna> vem, sm se ze pelu v jugotu
<idioterna> ful je dobr k vse tok fajn ropota pa skripa
<yang> jugo
<yang> ok
<yang> vidim da tut ne ves kaj je starodobnik
<idioterna> vem, jugo
<idioterna> ce je narjen v drzavi k ze 20 let ne obstaja vec, pol je zihr starodobnik
<yang> jja, bo drzalo
<idioterna> prejsn tork sm se pelu v tesli S
<idioterna> k ma 750 konjev
<idioterna> teb bi blo zihr vsec to
<idioterna> men se je zdel pa krneki
<yang> nisem se se pelu v elektricnem
<idioterna> 150 jurjov hocjo zanjga
<yang> vidu sem pa teslo od zunaj in mi ni nic posebnega dizajnersko
<yang> za tako ceno bi lahko lepso sasijo nardil
<idioterna> pa js z biciklom pridem v eni uri v kranj, mi smo rabl pa 35 minut
<yang> mogoce je tehnolosko advanced
<yang> ampak vsak aud ije lepsi
<idioterna> jah to misls ti k se ne spoznas na oblikovanje
<yang> nevem kaj je fora met elektricni avto, ce ga moras na 200km priklapljat in filat eno uro, razen morda tesle, k ima daljsi domet
<idioterna> da se itak nikol ne peles 200km
<yang> pa se obvezno moras met garazo zanj da ga polnis doma
<yang> mislim bolj prakticn oje
<yang> pr avantcar majo dost teh elektricnih avtov
<idioterna> s P90D sm se pelu
<yang> nevem kaj je to
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yU0-fmspFY
<Pepelka> 2015 Tesla Model S P90D 0-100km/h (Ludicrous mode) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »2015 Tesla Model S P90D 0-100km/h (Ludicrous mode). Head over to http://performancedrive.com.au/2015-tesla-model-s-p90d-review-video-1810/ for the full revie...«
<yang> ja sej tesla je edini uporaben, ker ma verjetn boljse baterijske celice
<yang> ostali majo vsi krajsi domet
<idioterna> smesn mi je kako te domet moti
<idioterna> glede na to da se se nikol nis tok dalec peljal sploh
<idioterna> kokr je domet
<yang> kako sem pa na nizozemsko prisel mislis ?
<Sky[x]> idioterna: kje si se p vozil v slo? :P
<Sky[x]> pa*
<yang> vecino casa se res ne vozim kaj dosti izven SLO
<yang> ampak vseeno bi mi bilo bedasto vsak tretji dan avto polnit
<idioterna> Sky[x]: solvera lynx majo enga on lease za 3k na mesec
<yang> ce bi imel garazo se morda, ga priklopis ko je v garazi
<idioterna> Sky[x]: pa smo sli do kranja pa nazaj
<idioterna> Sky[x]: sodelovci so skos vozil 200+
<idioterna> prfukneni
<yang> od avantcar sem videl dve tesli na polnlnih postajah
<yang> sem delal zravn
<Sky[x]> hehe
<idioterna> range je su s 306km na 200km v 30 kilometrih
<idioterna> k ne znajo vozt
<idioterna> k sm js pelu smo se lepo pelal za kamjonom na autopilotu
<idioterna> nc mi ni blo treba delat
<idioterna> sam drzi sredino pasu pa razdaljo do unga spredi
<idioterna> edin cez cestninsko postajo mors mal pazt :)
<yang> kaj pa ce bi ti en skocu na avtocesti pred avto, pa bi bil pol ti kriv k si mel avtopilota
<idioterna> yang: ne bi bil, k bi avto zabremzu
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR21vkHCAzs
<Pepelka> Tesla Kids Explains Automatic Emergency Braking, new in version 6.2 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »An 8-year-old girl explains Tesla's new Automatic Emergency Braking feature, new in software version 6.2.«
<Sky[x]> idioterna: a si sel polnit ga mogoce kej?
<idioterna> Sky[x]: ja
<idioterna> ksne 20 minut rabs za 100km
<idioterna> normalne voznje
<idioterna> ne teh norcov
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I6fzWzdfmA
<Pepelka> Tesla Model S P85D TACC & Collision Avoidance Demonstration - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Now through Oct 31st order a Tesla via this link and save $1000 http://ts.la/joseph1300 Features of the Tesla Model S P85D Traffic Aware Cruise Control & Col...«
<Sky[x]> a si vidu k mas prov rdeco crto pri 80% baterije kot na android limit kjer te opozori da mas sam se xxx MB prenosa
<yang> ts.la
<yang> kaj pa nardis ce ti baterije zmanka ?
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I6fzWzdfmA#t=2m40
<Pepelka> Tesla Model S P85D TACC & Collision Avoidance Demonstration - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Now through Oct 31st order a Tesla via this link and save $1000 http://ts.la/joseph1300 Features of the Tesla Model S P85D Traffic Aware Cruise Control & Col...«
<idioterna> yang: kaj pa nardis ce ti bencina zmanjka?
<idioterna> gres iskat ane
<yang> mislim tesla ni hibrid da bi sel tut na bencin ?
<idioterna> ne, ni
<Sky[x]> yang: ni hibrid
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPY8t6JGiTY
<Pepelka> Tesla Model S - Running Out of Charge and Using Reserve Power - YouTube
<Pepelka> »**If you're interested in Tesla or if I can help you place an order, feel free to reach out to me or use my referral link to save $1000 on your purchase: htt...«
<Sky[x]> yang: avto vleka je tvoj prijatelj :)
<yang> ja
<yang> pac polnilne postaje se niso tok na pogosto kot bencinske
<yang> precej neprakticno je
<yang> pa da mors 1 uro cakat da nafila
<yang> bencin pa v 5 min natocis
<idioterna> bencin mors jit natocit
<idioterna> fila se ti pa ko ti stoji v garazi
<idioterna> ce mas teslo za 150 jurjov pa nimas garaze pol pa
<idioterna> si napacno orodje kupu za prevoz
<yang> ja to itak
<yang> mislim ce s idal nad 100 jurjev za avto pa da se potem hvalis da malo porabi je pa tut bedarija, kupis takega za 10 jurjev in ti malo porabi in sparas
<idioterna> sej tesla ne porabi malo
<idioterna> ce je 2 toni tezek avto
<yang> ta je mel sreco da je najdu supercharger glih na rezervi hehe
<idioterna> ja sej je namenoma tko vozu
<idioterna> da je pokazu kaj se zgodi ko zmanjka stroma
<idioterna> pocas zacne jit
<yang> pac na dolgih poteh je pametno tankati malo prej kot na rezervi, ker lahko je zastoj, lahko da crpalka ne dela, do naslednje pa je 50 km
<yang> jst sem zadnjic tankal zde jje 95 1.18 eur/l
<yang> to je najmanj v 4 letih
<yang> mislim itak sem moral tankat
<yang> je bil pa bencin ze tut preko 1.5
<idioterna> me prov zanima kolk dalec si se najdlje peljal
<yang> evo tale je zamocil https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imjrV4VFV30
<yang> idioterna: 1200 km
<yang> mislim, tut dalj ze no ampak 1200 s svojim avtom
<yang> pariz , amsterdam in berlin so prblizn na istih razdaljah
<Pepelka> #13 Tesla Model S videos: Bad Luck - YouTube
<Pepelka> »On a weekend trip to Bergen, I got a battery fault and couldn't drive the Millennium Falcon. First Tesla provided me with a Volvo V40 loaner car. And then th...«
<idioterna> ja ampak nisi vozu 1200 brez prestanka ane
<idioterna> si se ustavu vmes na ksnem pocivaliscu?
<idioterna> k jsm tut ze vozu do berlina
<idioterna> pa smo pretegval noge vsaj 20 minut na 2-3 ure
<idioterna> kar je cist zadost da s teslo prides do berlina
<yang> do berlina sem enkrat vozu 3 dni
<yang> 2x sem spal vmes, k sem sel na pocas
<idioterna> ja js nism k smo bli trije vozniki
<idioterna> pa smo sli popoldan iz ljubljane pa zjutri prsli v berlin
<yang> najdlje sem vozil kake 600-700 km
<yang> v enem susu
<yang> pol itak ze nevarno postane, ker fokus zgubis
<idioterna> no to bi slo pa tut s teslo
<idioterna> nastavis tempomat in se postavis za kamjon
<idioterna> pa se loh vozis skor se enkrat dlje
<yang> mislim tankam pa vsaj na 300km ponavad ko grem dalj, nekje od polovicke do cetrtine tanka
<yang> ne teram ga na rezervo
<idioterna> ja sej nima smisla
<idioterna> yaris gre 1200km po avtocesti z enim tankom
<idioterna> pa ma se rezervo
<yang> lahk je zastoj cakas 1 uro v zastoju , se mi je ze zgodil
<yang> sem ze letel iz avtoceste ven cez planke da sem odtocil
<yang> ko me je scat tisalo
<yang> ce stojis 1 uro pa ne pricakujes zastoja
<yang> na sreco sem imel sovoznico
<yang> tok da nisva se vecjega zastoja delala
<yang> edin na odstavni pas ne smes
<yang> ce je kaksna nesreca kje al pa da intervencija lahko pride mimo
<yang> to pa sam pr nas vidis vecinoma ko ti folk v gneci gre po odstavnem pasu naprej
<yang> slaba vozna kultura
<yang> se spomnim lansko leto
<yang> so popravljali cesto pri vrhiniki
<yang> in si stal prakticno od cestninske do odcepa za vrhniko
<yang> ker je blo nekaj,
<yang> in folk mimo kar po odstavnem pasu
<yang> pol so enega policisti zagrabili
<yang> tam malo predno je bil odcep za vrhniko
<yang> pa ga kaznovali
<yang> idioterna: kolk pa yaris porabi da ima 1200 dometa ?
<yang> pa kaksen tank ima
<CrazyLemon> vozit se s teslo za kamijonom je nonsense :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: od kje ti pa to? :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] common sense
<CrazyLemon> a se voziš z avtom za kamionom?
<CrazyLemon> avtom, ki ni tesla*
<CrazyLemon> meh..pozabu da se mi pizza peče.. lejtr
<metalcamp> 'čer
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ce bi vedu koliko prisparas na elektriki ce za tovornjakom vozis in da je v slo se dokaj slaba pokritost polnilnic :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] slaba pokritost? v kozini je supercharger..v ljubljani je supercharger.. na štajerskem koncu imaš ob bencinskih črpalkah polnilnice..ki so koliko 22kwh? ali so 50kwh? ne vem na pamet
<metalcamp> s ffmpeg hočem narediti (yt) video, ki bo loopal eno sliko za dolžino audio posnetka
<metalcamp> http://pastebin.com/DxCNkCNA
<Pepelka> ffmpeg - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> in prisparas na elektriki..cent dva? :D
<metalcamp> tole mi na koncu doda cca 2 minuti tišine
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: Teslo lahko polnis samo na 2-eh koncih v slo :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] to ni res.. tesla ima dve supercharge lokaciji
<metalcamp> kak nasvet?
<CrazyLemon> polniš jo pa lahko povsod (razn na bmwjevih se mi zdi da se ne da)
<Sky[x]> edin ce ga bo na navdno vticnco in cakal ene 10h da bo vsaj kej polno :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] tudi na javnih polnilnicah lahko polniš :)
<CrazyLemon> sam rabiš tapravi priključek
<CrazyLemon> počivališče tepanje 40kwh polnilnica
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ja lahko polnis, samo rabis converter kot prvo in kot drugo vec kot 6h da se bos kej pelov lahko :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] so not true :)
<CrazyLemon> ni tako hitro kot supercharger.. ampak 6h pa ne boš čakal
<Sky[x]> govoriva o navadni vticnici
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] js pa govorim o vseh ostalih polnilnicah kjer lahko polniš :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: mas kje te converterje za Teslo?
<idioterna> yang: na avtocesti okol 3/100km
<idioterna> pr 100km/h
<idioterna> pa 42l tank ma
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] na tesla store imaš chademo adapter.. mogoče so tudi drugi ne vem
<Sky[x]> aha ok
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: s teslo se za kamjonom vozs da ti ni treba vozt
<idioterna> ne zato k bi blo cheap
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sej ne rabiš kamiona
<CrazyLemon> rabiš samo vidne črte pa je to to
<idioterna> ce mas kamjon podvojis range
<Sky[x]> se zelo pozna zavetrje :)
<CrazyLemon> pa če si srečko dobiš kak kamenček v 150k € avto:)
<idioterna> kva te pa to mot
<idioterna> sej se nc pocasnej ne pele s kamnckom
<idioterna> pa itak po avtocesti vozjo sleparji, ne kiperji
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ce bi se kdaj oglasu na telefon bi se lahko peljala ko sem bil v Kopru :)
<CrazyLemon> jah nesmiselno je..to me edino moti :)
<Sky[x]> letim
<Sky[x]> ajde ;)
<CrazyLemon> lp
<idioterna> kaj je nesmiselno?
<CrazyLemon> vožnja za kamionom
<idioterna> ja ni ane
<yang> 3/100 to je ful mala poraba
<idioterna> loh se peles vec k 600km on a single charge
<idioterna> ce gres pocas pa v zavetrju
<idioterna> pa se vozt ti ni treba, tko da nisi zmatran
<CrazyLemon> idioterna časovna razlika pa je tam tam..tisti čas ki si ga porabil za tovornjakom bi porabil za polnjenje pa je to to
<idioterna> sej ti ni treba voyit
<idioterna> vozit
<idioterna> loh krizanke resujes
<CrazyLemon> ...
<CrazyLemon> lp
<matjaz> :D
<yang> idioterna: hm nevem jaz nebi zaupal avtopilotu
<yang> pride kaksen norc z desne slucajno
<yang> al pa neka nepricakovana stvar
<yang> kako to sploh deluje '
<yang> kako zaznava vozni pas ?
<yang> zaupal bi recimo zadevi ki drzi konstantno hitrost recimo
<matjaz> rob ceste pa črte
<idioterna> uresnic bi js velik bl zaupal avtopilotu kokr tebi
<matjaz> predvidevam
<idioterna> matjaz: uresnic ne
<matjaz> idioterna: +1
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp3ik5f3-2c
<Pepelka> The Future of Computer Vision and Automated Driving by Prof. Amnon Shashua - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Mobileye Co-Founder, Chairman & CTO Prof. Amnon Shashua talks about the future of computer vision and automated driving at the 2015 Deutsche Bank Global Auto...«
<yang> ja samo ce si ti edini na avtopilotu ostali pa na manual kaj ti to pomaga
<matjaz> yang: sej avtomatsko pospešuje in bremza
<matjaz> to so znali avtomobili že 5 let nazaj
<idioterna> yang: se vedno je avtopilot zanesljivejsi od cloveka
<matjaz> idioterna: a maš TLDR? tole je 38 min dolgo :D
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> na 3:40 dej
<matjaz> sej mal skačem, neki podobnega so že na Top Gear razlagal ja
<idioterna> pa bos vidu kva znajo
<yang> zaupal bi avtopilotu na avionu k s iv zraku
<yang> pa nimas drugega aviona 20 metrov pred sabo
<idioterna> matjaz: 22:50
<idioterna> je tut impresivno
<idioterna> yang: ja, k misls da je clovk boljsi v tem
<idioterna> pa ni
<matjaz> je pa dejstvo da kompjuter hitreje prebere eno stvar iz okolja kot pa tvoje oko
<yang> lahko se zmede
<idioterna> ja, lahko se
<idioterna> ampak ti se prakticno vedno zmedes
<yang> pa te pelje nevem
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> still better
<yang> izven ceste
<matjaz> yang: dvomim
<idioterna> misls vcasih se mu zgodi to kar se cloveku redno dogaja?
<idioterna> mozno.
<matjaz> na testih jim definitivno vržejo svašta pred nos
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yCAZWdqX_Y
<Pepelka> Tesla's Autopilot System Is Creepy And Wonderful - YouTube
<Pepelka> »We test drove Tesla's Model S Level 2 autonomous system, known as Autopilot. It was super weird and super fun. Check out the full review here & click below f...«
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsnKzK6dX8Q
<Pepelka> Top Gear | New Self-Driving BMW 330i | 720p HD / HQ Sound - YouTube
<matjaz> evo, 2011
<Pepelka> »Top Gear: New BMW 330 series Self Operating Car trial on the Top Gear track. Thanks for watching. Subscribe if you like ponies. I claim no rights to and offe...«
<idioterna> js rabm self riding bike
<idioterna> da mi nau treba kolesart, da bo bicikl sam vozu po mestu
<lynxlynxlynx> to bo prepočas
<lynxlynxlynx> ker bo upošteval cpp
<idioterna> sej js bom doma
<idioterna> what do i care ce je pocasn
<idioterna> pa itak omejitev hitrosti za kolesarje ne velja
<idioterna> ker merilnik hitrosti ni del obvezne opreme
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 35.km  S od BELJAKA (VILLACH, AVSTRIJA) @29/12/2015 21:54:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.92+N,+13.73+E
<yang> to je narobe
<yang> bolje je bilo ko je bila omejitev definirana na 25kmh
<yang> pac bi predpisali stevce
<yang> pa bi resili zadevo
<yang> isto omejitev ne velja za kolesa na motorni pogon ki ne presezejo 25kmh
<yang> pa da potem folk blokado dol pa se 50 pelje
<yang> mislim nevarni so ce so prehitri
<idioterna> ce mas motor rabis merilec hitrosti
<yang> saj lahko ims merilec
<idioterna> moras ga imet
<idioterna> ampak itak
<yang> samo blokado snames motorju ki je do 25 pa gre 50
<idioterna> kaj bos ti govoru
<idioterna> k pobijete vec k 100 ljudi na leto
<idioterna> biciklisti pa niti enga ne
<yang> a mislis ce bi meli avte na avtopilota, da bi blo manj nesrec ?
<yang> verjetno kje delajo statistiko kolk takih nesrec je bilo
<yang> ceprav je verjetno se premajhno stevilo takih avtov da bi bilo merodajno
<idioterna> ja, manj bi jih blo
<yang> pa ta avtopilot je samo na avtocesti uporaben al te lahko pelje tud po ozki ovinkasti cesti ?
<yang> recimo iz crnuc do gameljn
<yang> ta je taka dost dobra cesta za testirat sposobnosti avta
<yang> pa se dost biciklistov mas na cest itm
<yang> tut verjetn ne steje ce racunalnik povzroci nesreco pa pol reces "sori avtopilota sem mel pa se je zmotil"
<yang> se vedno moras spremljati promet
<upd> NEWWW YEARRRR
<upd> oo too soon
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-30
<upd> :)
<idioterna> sej se ni :)
<upd> zakaj pa ti še ne spiš :)
<idioterna> delam
<idioterna> postavu sm nazaj en server od kiberpipe v eno virtualno masino
<idioterna> da bodo ljudje prsli do podatkov
<idioterna> k sm jih resu z diskov k so se mal spuntal
<upd> aa priden :)
<idioterna> ja sej vmes pa za dnar en
<idioterna> kickstart installation
<idioterna> k sm tut ze cist na konc
<upd> ql
<idioterna> evo se t-2 sm odjavu
<idioterna> k ne rabm vec
<upd> hišo boš prodal ?
<upd> bleh rabim Å¡e eno kavo
<idioterna> evo pa se siol
<idioterna> hise nimam
<idioterna> kaj cm z njo :)
<upd> kaj si pa imel
<idioterna> ja flat najet v bajti
<upd> aja :)
<idioterna> js itak rabm sam svoj laptop
<idioterna> otroc rabjo pojstle, pa eno kuhno rabmo
<idioterna> to je pa to
<idioterna> v 16 letih sm dal 110k za najemnino, ampak zlahti
<idioterna> da niso na penziji zivotarl ampak so se mel tut oni fino
<idioterna> sm pa dobu v tej ceni se free varuske pa kosila pa ful enih bonusov tko da
<idioterna> se je kr splacal
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 2.km  J od BREZIJ @30/12/2015 05:02:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+14.24+E
<idioterna> marija pomagej
<upd> ja bonus da imaš varuško itd
<upd> če je pa sam najemnina
<idioterna> ja sej najemnina je mal visoka
<upd> bi pa jaz raje vzel puf pa si bajto naredu
<idioterna> to je pac tok k si loh sposodm
<upd> plačevat nekaj, k ni nikol tvoje bv
<idioterna> ja ce bi vzel puf pred 15 leti bi mel celo stalo
<idioterna> ne bi mogu potovat nikjer
<idioterna> ne bi mogu v kurac poslat nobenga sefa
<upd> to je true
<idioterna> ful fleksibilnosti bi zgubu
<idioterna> tko sm bil pa par mescov na danskem, par mescov v kanadi, par mescov v frankfurtu, par mescov v bolgariji
<idioterna> suni je sla se na kitajsk v en biro delat za dva mesca
<idioterna> to bi vse blo ful zajeban ce bi mogu bit tle pa kredit vracat
<upd> ja v primerjavi s tem je hiša res drugotnega pomena
<idioterna> zdej bom pa itak najel celo bajto
<idioterna> k se moja mama ze veseli kako bo na obisku pol leta
<upd> heh bojo na koncu vsi tvoji sorodniki tam k jim bo tolk všeč
<idioterna> nc hudga
<idioterna> sej je 5 bedroom house
<idioterna> al mogoce 4 no
<idioterna> kokrkol, plenty
<upd> :)
<idioterna> pa tut to bi blo brezveze kupvat
<idioterna> v 10 letih bom dau 240 cukov za najem
<idioterna> taka bajta za kupt je pa 600
<idioterna> ce mas sreco
<upd> ja ne vem zakaj so tolk drage tam
<idioterna> jah sej niso ce gres vn v rovte
<idioterna> sam pol rabs pa avto pa zgubis 2 ure na dan s tem
<idioterna> bl easy je sprejet da pac streha nad glavo neki stane in se ne sekirat
<idioterna> kups pol k si u penziji
<upd> ja ubistvu sem mislil tam na irskem
<upd> 2k na mesec
<idioterna> ja to je v kolesarski razdalji od centra
<idioterna> z avtom pol ure, z bajkom eno uro
<idioterna> ce bi hotu se blizje je pa tut 5 jurjov loh
<idioterna> v zurichu je pa se x3
<idioterna> recimo
<idioterna> sam pac
<idioterna> najemnine in nakupna cena so tok visje
<idioterna> tko da nc ne prsparas ce kups
<upd> aja si tko iskal da se boš z kolesom vozil lahk
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ce ne je brezveze
<upd> da
<upd> gn
<zdobbie> eyy
<zdobersek> u wot
<idioterna> 0
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/30/google-will-strip-oracles-java-code-out-of-android/
<Pepelka> Google will strip Oracle's Java code out of Android
<Pepelka> »Both companies are still embroiled in a legal dispute.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/3yngie/the_desktop_who_kept_shutting_down/
<Pepelka> The desktop who kept shutting down : freebsd
<CrazyLemon> PEBCAP
<Pepelka> »Not a technical question, but some light IT fun. For the past few weeks, I would come home to find my FreeBSD desktop shut down. For the life of...«
<zdobersek> zalostno je, da se je potem racunalnik ohladil, ko ga je macek ugasnu :'|
<CrazyLemon> fckin cats man
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy_> lp
<CrazyLemon> mrrrzlo
<napsy_> kje?
<zdobbie> .vreme Capodistria
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 8.5°C @30.12.2015 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 45% vzhodnik 4.3 m/s (15.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:23, Kulminacija: 11:08:32, Sončni zahod: 15:30:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy_> pff, v lj je 2
<zdobbie> u woos
<CrazyLemon> v ljubljani ni veter 15km/h
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<CrazyLemon> wasnt me
<napsy_> oh no
<upd> zz kje se avijon na androidu izklopi sploh ne najdem
<upd> sem našel pod več nastavitev
<CrazyLemon> imaš toggle v notification area
<Sky[x]> lp
<upd> CrazyLemon, nop
<Sky[x]> kdo se je kle ukvarjal z bitcoin? :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidcentral.com/sites/androidcentral.com/files/styles/xlarge/public/article_images/2014/06/Android-L-Quick-Settings-DND.png?itok=p0Ishxuh
<Sky[x]> upd al pa yang? :)
<upd> Sky[x], jaz
<zdobbie> & idioterna
<upd> CrazyLemon, to mam jaz nek star
<upd> os
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/bruselj-orgije-v-casu-teroristicnega-alarma/382301
<Pepelka> Bruselj: Orgije v času terorističnega alarma? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Belgijska policija je sprožila notranjo preiskavo zaradi navedb, da so vojaki in policisti priredili orgijo, medtem ko so njihovi kolegi lovili teroristične osumljence.«
<CrazyLemon> "Ko so odhajali, so organizirali manjšo zabavo v zahvalo tamkajšnji policiji,"
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<CrazyLemon> če se želiš nekomu zahvalit..just make a gang bang
<napsy_> sha-bang
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lej čist zate https://www.facebook.com/KarierniCentriUL/photos/a.323279431034868.91039.323254694370675/1231222786907190/?type=3
<Pepelka> Chronik-Fotos - Karierni centri UL | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Podjetje Intesa Sanpaolo card, s sedežem v Zagrebu in Kopru, razpisuje štiri delovna mesta:* specialiste za družbena omrežja,* razvijalce aplikacij,*...«
<dz0ny> community managerja iščejo
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e koper
<zdobbie> u need a recommendation letter?
<zdobbie> 'this guy is the bane of my life'
<yang> Zanimivo firefoxu se na ubuntuju rece Firefox, na Debianu pa Iceweasel
<dz0ny> Guess how they cal Chromium
<zdobbie> yang: Iceweasel je nek purism version firefoxa
<yang> ja
<yang> dz0ny: chromium ?
<yang> isto
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny koliko js vidim iščejo razne specialiste :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lemon pa ni specialc?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah..that guy's a n00b
<CrazyLemon> https://www.intesasanpaolocard.com/media/1306/ispc-2015-oglas-za-posao-4in1.pdf
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny^
<yang> 18:08:24 up 181 days, 1:46, 1 user, load average: 0.91, 0.76, 0.79
<yang> brez UPS doma
<zdobbie> .plosk
<CrazyLemon>  18:11:43 up  8:35,  1 user,  load average: 0,73, 0,94, 0,65
<CrazyLemon> brez UPSa..doma
<CrazyLemon> impressive right?
<CrazyLemon> !g h2testw
<Pepelka> H2testw - Download - heise online http://www.heise.de/download/h2testw.html
<zdobbie> 18:18  up 10 days,  5:12, 3 users, load averages: 1.14 1.48 2.04
<zdobbie> mal me firbec matra, kdo sta preostala 2 userja
<CrazyLemon> ghosts
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtVjutBZWLU
<Pepelka> F the Internet - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie so rude
<zdobbie> what exactly?
<CrazyLemon> every single thing! internet is great!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: but u there
<netkat> https://blog.docker.com/2015/12/ian-murdock/
<Pepelka> In Memoriam: Ian Murdock | Docker Blog
<Pepelka> »Dear friends and members of the open source community, It is with great sadness that we inform you that Ian Murdock passed away on Monday night. This is a tragic loss for his family, for the Docker…«
<zdobbie> sheit
 * CrazyLemon timed out
<netkat> jep
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5enDM3jhYs&feature
<Pepelka> Its a hard knock life - m1stfire_TV - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch live over at m1stfire_tv on twitch«
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/CeRB7cZ.jpg
<netkat> https://github.com/RobSpectre/Trump-Filter
<Pepelka> RobSpectre/Trump-Filter · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Trump-Filter - A Chrome extension that removes Donald Trump from the Internet.«
<yang> Condolences for Debian
<matjaz> Iceweasel je zato, ker Debian ekipa sama dodaja security fixe, ker pa to sami delajo, pa ne morejo uporabljat Firefox/Mozilla trademarka
<yang> aha , hvala za pojasnilo
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-31
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Sam Tran: Debian Project Founder Ian Murdock: Here’s to You  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/GymH8Fv25Go/debian-project-founder-ian-murdock-heres
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobbie> holy Borut! http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Dec2015/61715366.jpg?d41d
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<zdobbie> !g weather capodistria
<Pepelka> Capodistria - World Weather Online http://www.worldweatheronline.com/capodistria-weather/bohinj/si.aspx
<zdobbie> yw
<CrazyLemon> worldweather? that has to be accurate
<CrazyLemon> capodistria-weather/bohinj <- also very accurate
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: danes loh e-kolesaris https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESANGKlj6nI
<Pepelka> Giro d'Italia 2015 Stage 5 Full Broadcast (1080p HD) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie v bistvu sm mislu dejansko kolesarit
<CrazyLemon> like..for realz
<CrazyLemon> ker je lepo sončno vreme
<CrazyLemon> ne piha
<CrazyLemon> vsaj pri meni ne..ne vem kako je ob morju
<CrazyLemon> zato pa rabim jabuka!
<zdobbie> ce maste like 2 stopinji
<idioterna> pr nas je tut mrzlo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sam zunaj ni mrzlo
<zdobbie> kay
<CrazyLemon> vsaj js nism mel tega občutka da bi bilo
<CrazyLemon> ZATO PA RABIM JABUKA!! DA MI POVE A JE AL NI
<idioterna> kok je pa stopinj?
<CrazyLemon> prašaj jabuka
<zdobbie> jabuk plz
<zdobbie> mogoce bi lahko sam loadnu arso.gov.si
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> za koper pravijo 4 za portorož 1 oz. 2
<CrazyLemon> torej do 12ih bo okrog 7-8
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/1934052_10153285004676932_7794268623240963097_n.jpg?oh=c9e4660650fd1654f468707436c97553&oe=5706652D
<Sky[x]> lp
<idioterna> tle je -5
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6°C @31.12.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 32% vzhodnik 1.9 m/s (6.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:30, Kulminacija: 11:09:00, Sončni zahod: 15:31:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> meh
<dz0ny> jah -2 ste mel bogi
<dz0ny> tle so nam hrvati vso vlazno burjo spustil
<dz0ny> ffs, zmrznes zunaj
<CrazyLemon> .vreme babno polje
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny :/
<dz0ny> too cold
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> v lj sonce sije :)
<CrazyLemon> povsod sije sonce!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): -5.1°C @31.12.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:35, Kulminacija: 11:05:44, Sončni zahod: 15:27:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naj nekdo pofixa postajo
<dz0ny> sej prov kaze :)
<Sky[x]> .vreme bled
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): -2.1°C @31.12.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% jugovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:48:04, Kulminacija: 11:07:28, Sončni zahod: 15:26:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> to ste vidl ne http://gizmodo.com/temperatures-rose-above-freezing-at-the-north-pole-toda-1750376570
<Pepelka> Temperatures Rose Above Freezing at the North Pole Today
<Pepelka> »It isn’t just the US that’s getting walloped with bizarre weather. This week, temperatures around the North Pole were fifty degrees higher than usual for December—and today, they rose above the freezing point.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny predictions..model
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> it's real now
<CrazyLemon> according to the GFS Forecast Model, which collates data from satellites and weather stations to produce global weather predictions.
<dz0ny> it was predicted it will be around 3C
<CrazyLemon> but
<CrazyLemon> GFS analysis time series of North Pole temps: +0.71°C so above freezing for < 6 hrs
<CrazyLemon> ECMWF 12z analysis: -6°C (...)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja ne da se ravno izmerit ker ni toplomera tam dol :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny gor :D
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj ni?
<dz0ny> mislim as satelite
<CrazyLemon> sej so postaje
<dz0ny> ja mcmurdo pa ena ruska
<CrazyLemon> http://psc.apl.washington.edu/northpole/
<dz0ny> one pa gledajo cez celotno povrsino
<Pepelka> North Pole 90N
<dz0ny> tist so boje :)
<dz0ny> no pa tud kazejo warmth
<CrazyLemon> ja..med -2 pa -30
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko http://www.yr.no/place/North_Pole/Other/North_Pole/
<Pepelka> Weather forecast for North Pole (North Pole) – yr.no
<Pepelka> »31 December 2015 at 12:00-18:00: Partly cloudy, Temperature -32, 0 mm, Gentle breeze, 4 m/s from southwest«
<zdobbie> sami tronteljni
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> well 6layer clothing solution did not help on morning walk :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nimaš tapravih layerjev :D
<zdobbie> kolk ste mel?
<dz0ny> mamo se kr -5
<dz0ny> sam burja man
<dz0ny> pa vlaga
<msev-> .vreme kranj
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<jabuk> ARSO: Kranj (403m): 1.6°C @31.12.2015 11:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:37, Kulminacija: 11:06:30, Sončni zahod: 15:26:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 39min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> ja rabs windstopper
<CrazyLemon> goretex to the rescue
<zdobbie> pa also HTFU
<CrazyLemon> FU!
<dz0ny> just F
<zdobbie> ko zasvicas, je fertik
<idioterna> dz0ny: kok si pa mel?
<zdobbie> torej moras met base layer, da ti odvaja pot stran od koze
<idioterna> k jsm zdele su po -5 s tremi layerji pa je blo cist uredu
<zdobbie> pa mehur mora bit prazen, to je ipak voda k je ne rabis
<dz0ny> idioterna: no burja right?
<zdobbie> ko sem bil se junak, sem hodu blizu ledisca na kolo
<zdobbie> dober base layer pa top-notch windstopper
<CrazyLemon> you da man bro
<zdobbie> pa ni blo nc hudga
<zdobbie> nosek sem mel rdec
<idioterna> dz0ny: ne, steady wind je tle
<CrazyLemon> https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:umvcoAjl8SIJ:https://twitter.com/imurdock/status/681598929205526528+&cd=3&hl=sl&ct=clnk&gl=si
<Pepelka> Ian Murdock on Twitter: "i'm committing suicide tonight.. do not intervene as i have many stories to tell and do not want them to die with me #debian #runnerkristy67"
<CrazyLemon> https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:AYf0-VX6Hy4J:https://twitter.com/imurdock/status/681602495068557312+&cd=2&hl=sl&ct=clnk&gl=si
<Pepelka> Ian Murdock on Twitter: "Maybe my suicide at this, you now, a successful business man, not a NIGGER, will finally bring some attention to this very serious issue."
<CrazyLemon> what issue?
<zdobbie> police brutality
<zdobbie> in the USA
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/yk8bgru5
<Pepelka> Ian Murdock Tweets - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> yep
<msev-> zdobbie, a si bil pol klovn zdravnik
<zdobbie> msev-: what
<zdobbie> ne
<msev-> <zdobbie> nosek sem mel rdec
<msev-> :P
<zdobbie> mel sem jelencek rudolf cosplay
<msev-> pol je tut hrbet mal trpel :D
<zdobbie> se danes trpi
<zdobbie> nov stol rabim
<CrazyLemon> a nisi like par mescev nazaj kupil nov stol?
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> sem pa spraseval
<idioterna> za hrbet je zoga najbols
<idioterna> polet sicer svicas v rit
<idioterna> ampak pozim je pa ok
<CrazyLemon> fuzbal torej
<idioterna> a tok mejhn je
<idioterna> js mam 95cm zogo
<zdobbie> pink ponk bi mi bolj pasala
<zdobbie> tist obsession sem gledu, naslednji teden grem v salon sprobat
<netkat> jst 65cm in me ni stihnlo u krizi od kar jo mam
<netkat> obsession?
<zdobbie> ne vem, ce bi loh zogo mel, ker mam dinamicno okolje
<zdobbie> i.e. se moram prestavljat po pol metra od zdobbie ekrana do zdobersek ekrana
<zdobbie> ergoles stol
<idioterna> sej zoge so okrogle
<netkat> :D
<idioterna> = they roll quite well
<zdobbie> nimajo pa kolesckov
<netkat> ja ne unicujejo parketa
<zdobbie> mi ni dost mar za parket
<CrazyLemon> obviously!
<zdobbie> mam zogo, na omari
<zdobbie> moram prha
<netkat> uau gledam obsession cene 500evri, ziher je kul
<zdobbie> prah & pajcevino dol spucat
<zdobbie> ja to mi je idioterna predlagu afair
<Sky[x]> nared si homemade standup pa je :)
<zdobbie> don't run if you can walk
<zdobbie> don't walk if you can stand
<zdobbie> don't stand if you can sit
<zdobbie> don't sit if you can lay down
<netkat> hehe
<idioterna> netkat: uredu sedez je
<netkat> boljs d je
<netkat> CrazyLemon ti zmer kake filme omenjas kaj je kej za gledat?
<CrazyLemon> netkat martian, sicario, everest
<zdobbie> -everest
<netkat> ok, sicario, everest sm, ostane martian huala:D
<zdobbie> .rt everest
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Neil Thomas - Home. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxJvMGzSWRo
<zdobbie> .tomatoes
<zdobbie> .tomato everest
<CrazyLemon> .imdb everest
<zdobbie> .tomatoes everest
<jabuk> Everest |25 Sep 2015 121 min| Adventure, Biography, Drama
<jabuk> A climbing expedition on Mt. Everest is devastated by a severe snow storm.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.2/10 (70,693 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2719848
<zdobbie> 7.2
<zdobbie> phah
<CrazyLemon> its an ok movie..based on a true story
<matjaz> martian je tolk dober, da sem knjigo kupil
<netkat> men je kul se the hateful eight
<netkat> dans pa martian pol
<matjaz> h8ful 8 je že v kinu?
<netkat> ne vem, na netu je
<CrazyLemon> v kinu je..na netu pa obupna kvaliteta slike
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the big short
<jabuk> The Big Short |23 Dec 2015 130 min| Biography, Drama
<jabuk> Four outsiders in the world of high-finance who predicted the credit and housing bubble collapse of the mid-2000s decide to take on the big banks for their lack of foresight and greed.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.2/10 (N/A glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1596363
<CrazyLemon> .imdb burnt
<jabuk> Burnt |30 Oct 2015 101 min| Comedy, Drama
<jabuk> Adam Jones (Bradley Cooper) is a chef who destroyed his career with drugs and diva behavior. He cleans up and returns to London, determined to redeem himself by spearheading a top restaurant that can gain three Michelin stars.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.7/10 (7,592 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2503944
<CrazyLemon> .yt burnt trailer
<jabuk> Burnt Official Trailer #1 (2015) Bradley Cooper Drama Movie HD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiGJlUVQDGk
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> .yt the big short trailer
<jabuk> The Big Short Official Trailer #2 (2015) - Christian Bale, Brad Pitt Movie HD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDlYm15ztK4
<matjaz> .yt revenant
<jabuk> The Revenant | Official Trailer [HD] | 20th Century FOX https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoebZZ8K5N0
<matjaz> ta je baje hud
<CrazyLemon> .imdb revenant
<jabuk> Revenant |30 Sep 1999 N/A| Action, Adventure, Fantasy
<jabuk> A warrior is risen from the dead and commissioned with the task of stopping a depraved cult called The Children of Change.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.0/10 (17 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0386744
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the revenant
<jabuk> The Revenant |08 Jan 2016 156 min| Adventure, Drama, Thriller
<jabuk> In the 1820s, a frontiersman named Hugh Glass sets out on a path of vengeance against those who left him for dead after a bear mauling.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.4/10 (26,773 glasov) | Tomato: 8.1/10 94 reviews (users: 4.3/5 27268 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1663202
<CrazyLemon> innaritu
<netkat> .imdb circle
<jabuk> Circle |16 Oct 2015 87 min| Drama, Horror, Sci-Fi
<jabuk> Held captive and faced with their imminent executions, fifty strangers are forced to choose the one person among them who deserves to live.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.0/10 (4,931 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3118452
 * CrazyLemon is not into horrors
<matjaz> a to za revenant govoriš?
<matjaz> .imdb the revenant
<jabuk> The Revenant |08 Jan 2016 156 min| Adventure, Drama, Thriller
<jabuk> In the 1820s, a frontiersman named Hugh Glass sets out on a path of vengeance against those who left him for dead after a bear mauling.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.4/10 (26,773 glasov) | Tomato: 8.1/10 94 reviews (users: 4.3/5 27268 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1663202
<CrazyLemon> za circle
<matjaz> a
<matjaz> sem mislil, da si za napačen revenant pogledal
<matjaz> :)
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNhAh0_Zrjc
<Pepelka> VICE News' Highlights of 2015 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In 2015, VICE News' reporting spanned from politics and the environment to conflict and the human cost of war. Here are the most powerful and memorable thing...«
<dz0ny> horrors of other kind
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/florida-mama-hcerko-zamenjala-za-vlomilca-in-jo-ubila/382364
<Pepelka> Florida: Mama hčerko zamenjala za vlomilca in jo ubila :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Ženska v St. Cloudu na Floridi je malo pred polnočjo ustrelila osebo, za katero je mislila, da je vlomilec. Izkazalo se je, da je bila njena 27-letna hči, ki se je zvečer vrnila domov.«
<CrazyLemon> 'merica needs more guns
<Sky[x]> ojoj
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] zadnjič sm govoril kako dorina sux..danes sem poskusil dorina napolitanke in je kr awesome :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: napolitanka je zakon ja! ;)
<dz0ny> lol japan jk club culture is fucked up
<dz0ny> guys waving with lights
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mhm
<CrazyLemon> japonci so pač perverzneži..it is known
<idioterna> am.
<idioterna> a se kej borite prot japanizaciji evrope?
<CrazyLemon> js nimam nič proti schoolgirls
<netkat> https://github.com/gernest/talk/blob/master/why.md
<Pepelka> talk/why.md at master · gernest/talk · GitHub
<Pepelka> »talk - What I think«
<yang> Slovenski mediji kar nekaj zavajajo, ustreljena oseba je Ashley Doby
<CrazyLemon> netkat conclusion: write in Go - be poor ?
<idioterna> totally ja
<yang> Kot poroča CNN, je materin mož nekdanji agent za narkotike pod krinko pri policiji v St. Cloudu, zato je policija prosila, da mediji imen družinskih članov iz varnostnih razlogov ne izdajajo.
<netkat> CrazyLemon ne vem, clouk bi rad sam en 64bit comp in 2G rama
<CrazyLemon> netkat če plačaš poštnino js dam laptop..sicer se iz neznanega razloga pregreva
<CrazyLemon> ampak je 64bit pa ima 4gb rama
<CrazyLemon> pregreva+ugasne*
<idioterna> yang: ne vem kva je tvoj problem
<idioterna> da mediji zavajajo
<idioterna> sploh ne vem kako se tebe al pa kogarkol druzga dotikajo podrobnosti enga primera
<netkat> CrazyLemon :D jst tud nimam nic primernega spare, en star r50 s 512M rama
<yang> netkat: pine64.com
<yang> grrr, sem mislu da sem vse znosu iz avta gor pa sem nekej pozabu
<idioterna> ce bi su z biciklom zihr neb pozabu nc
<yang> to pa res
<netkat> nope http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3377746/Meet-Nadine-terrifyingly-lifelike-social-robot-looks-acts-like-owner.html
<Pepelka> Meet Nadine, the terrifyingly lifelike 'social robot' that looks and acts like its owner | Daily Mail Online
<Pepelka> »Professor Nadia Thalmann (pictured in the red dress), of Nanyang Technological University in Singapore, is leading the development of a new generation of social robots (pictured in the black dress).«
<netkat> sam ce to tud pospravlja ipd, morda o.O
<idioterna> a ce zna sam spolne usluge je pa brezveze?
<yang> zgornja luc mi je crknila v avtu ni cudn da nic nism vidu
<yang> mraz je k svina zuni
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -2°C @31.12.2015 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% vzhodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:00, Kulminacija: 11:05:45, Sončni zahod: 15:26:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> nc ne zavidam tem k bodo zunaj silvestrovali
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 3.7°C @31.12.2015 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43% jugovzhodnik 1.9 m/s (6.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:30, Kulminacija: 11:09:00, Sončni zahod: 15:31:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/ye_olde.jpg
<yang> Sky[x]: kaj te je zanimal okol BTCjev
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): -7.5°C @31.12.2015 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:35, Kulminacija: 11:05:44, Sončni zahod: 15:27:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a boste zunaj silvestrovali??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> Tole je pa mal cudno https://i.imgur.com/BGU8KLh.jpg
<yang> me prav zanima background story
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/AtiehS/status/682617847139418112/video/1
<Pepelka> Atieh S auf Twitter: "Dubai right now! #horrific!! Address Hotel on fire https://t.co/Q5qzGuBYRO"
<matjaz> damn
<matjaz> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CXkprSIWkAQDXK5.jpg:large
<matjaz> burj khalifa pa takoj zraven
<yang> Murdocka so zgleda pretepli do smrti v zaporu
<yang> https://web.archive.org/web/20151229122811/https:/twitter.com/imurdock
<Pepelka> Ian Murdock (@imurdock) | Twitter
<Pepelka> »來自 Ian Murdock (@imurdock) 的最新推文。Linux old timer. Debian founder. Sun alum. Now @Docker。San Francisco, CA«
<netkat> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2015/12/msg00446.html o.O
<Pepelka> Renaming the Debian Project
<matjaz> netkat, glih berem tole. je bil res tak?
<netkat> ce mene prasas, se nic ne ve k da je mrtu in verjetno nkol ne bomo vedli... morda je bil sarkazm al pa kej, al pa je bil njegov twitter racun heknjen, k se casovno ne ujema
<idioterna> ne, ni bil tak
<matjaz> je kar zakomplicirano tole, ja
<dz0ny> netkat: zalne strani ma tko debian kot tma kjer je bil zaposlen
<dz0ny> tko da not fake
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne ne zelim si bit popsicle za nov let :)
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CXaXf7FUMAAJeqa.jpg
<idioterna> doro ga berna cuj
<zdobbie> that's what bernies do
<CrazyLemon> on the weekends?
<zdobbie> mondays too
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/fuckedupyoutube.jpg
<CrazyLemon> he's like the bernirator
<CrazyLemon> whats so f'ed up
<CrazyLemon> mysteriöse bilder?
<idioterna> everything
<idioterna> plebs-tv
<zdobbie> ti predlogi so kurirani glede na tvoje queryje :>
<zdobbie> tob loh vedu, Googler-to-be
<CrazyLemon> mogoce se sodelavci mal hecajo
<idioterna> to je k sm prsu z anon browserjem z mobitelovga ipja
<idioterna> na yt
<idioterna> cak grem s svojim probat
 * CrazyLemon gre insurgeat
<idioterna> ok this is embarassing
<idioterna> pa se en r manka
<zdobbie> oh snap
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: na udba.org se spravljajo
<idioterna> ne bom screenshota kazu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kdo se spravlja na udbo? zihr niso komunisti ali pač??
<zdobbie> the usual suspects
<CrazyLemon> sazas? :S
<yang> zezas
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -2°C @31.12.2015 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% vzhodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:00, Kulminacija: 11:05:45, Sončni zahod: 15:26:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: well? we're waiting!
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJHTZLTLPho
<Pepelka> Charlie Brooker's 2015 Wipe - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Writer and broadcaster Charlie Brooker is back for his annual review of the past 12 months. He takes a satirical look back at the news and cultural events of...«
<CrazyLemon> zakaj imaš ti same take hour long videe? :D
<netkat> srecno novo leto! https://0x0.st/oOP.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-01
<Sky[x]> enako ;)
<netkat> :)
<yang> Srečn'ga pa zdrau'ga !
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.04 aka Xenial Xerus | Srečno 2016 | !=
<idioterna> kul je blo
<Sky[x]> srcnga pa zdravga ;)
<Sky[x]> srecnga* jaoo tale E tipka mi crkuje :>
<zdobbie_> http://idlewords.com/talks/website_obesity.htm
<Pepelka> The Website Obesity Crisis
<zdobbie_> http://i.imgur.com/ntkH8py.jpg
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<zdobbie_> dat takeoff https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqggvBGLPPw
<Pepelka> Replay of Vega liftoff VV04 with IXV - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Replay of the liftoff of Vega VV04 with ESA's Intermediate eXperimental Vehicle, IXV, launched from Kourou, French Guiana on 11 February 2015. IXV was launch...«
<zdobbie_> https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/3hyu8g/you_are_suddenly_shifted_2_feet_to_the_left_whats/cubw9yw
<Pepelka> docfelt comments on You are suddenly shifted 2 feet to the left, what's different?
<Pepelka> »5078 points and 15012 comments so far on reddit«
<idioterna> o Matthai
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7°C @01.01.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% južni veter 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:35, Kulminacija: 11:09:28, Sončni zahod: 15:32:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> not good enough
<CrazyLemon> aja..happy new year
<Sky[x]> .vrme piran
<Sky[x]> .vreme piran
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7°C @01.01.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% južni veter 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:47:09, Kulminacija: 11:10:07, Sončni zahod: 15:33:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Formation - All The Rest Is Noise. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2aDLbpjlx8
<CrazyLemon> evo zdobbie_ nekaj zate http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/31/give-your-fetus-a-concert-with-vaginal-sound-system-babypod/
<Pepelka> Give your fetus a concert with vaginal sound system, Babypod
<Pepelka> »We suggest starting with Babymetal.«
<CrazyLemon> vaginal sound system :))))
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t man..kaj vse si folk ne zmisli
<idioterna> https://www.rt.com/news/327498--dead-russian-man-vodka/
<Pepelka> Back from the dead: Russian man wakes up in morgue after too much drinking, goes back to party — RT News
<Pepelka> »A man in Russia’s Far East woke up in the morgue after having been declared dead, local media report. Before the incident, he had been doing vodka rounds with friends – and after the “miraculous awakening,” he went back to the party«
<zdobbie_> ??
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: kaj ma to z mano veze?
<idioterna> are you not knee-deep in pussy?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie_> not at the moment
<zdobbie_> ruh-roh http://www.npr.org/2015/12/31/461615381/president-obama-preparing-to-take-executive-action-on-guns
<Pepelka> President Obama Preparing To Take Executive Action On Guns : NPR
<Pepelka> »"The president has made clear he's not satisfied with where we are, and expects that work to be completed soon," said White House spokesman Eric Schultz.«
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> not gonna happen
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/qsIBKgu.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pero mišica wins again!
<Sky[x]> jp ;)
<Sky[x]> car je :)
<yang> http://fun.nop.hu/firewalls.png
<napsy_> zdobbie: enkrat sm se menu  s studentom biologije iz turcije, mi je prodaju kok ne verjame v evolucijo .. i da jih celo na faxu ucijo v smislu intelligent design
<napsy_> sm sm sam wtf bil
<netkat> ah murdock se je pretepu sam http://sfbay.ca/2015/12/31/police-confirm-ian-murdock-arrest-before-suicide/
<Pepelka> Police confirm Ian Murdock arrest before suicide | SFBay :: San Francisco Bay Area News and Sports
<Pepelka> »Open source pioneer Ian Murdock died in an apparent suicide days after a violent encounter with police.«
<zdobbie_> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie_: pong
<zdobbie_> eyy
<zdobbie> JUSTICE
<CrazyLemon> stupid internet
<zdobbie> aka. coup de channel attempt
<CrazyLemon> naah..ene 3-5x diskonektov sm mel
<CrazyLemon> v nekaj minutah
<CrazyLemon> http://www.aftenbladet.no/nyheter/lokalt/agder/Tesla-tok-fyr-og-brant-helt-ut-3840296.html
<Pepelka> Tesla tok fyr og brant helt ut - Aftenbladet.no
<Pepelka> »Det tok fyr i en Tesla som sto til lading på Teslas hurtigladestasjon på Brokelandsheia fredag ettermiddag.«
<Sky[x]> vidu j
<Sky[x]> vidu j
<CrazyLemon> vidu ja*
<Sky[x]> cs spisalm :)
<Sky[x]> cs igram*
<CrazyLemon> big boys play insurgency
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobbie> not today
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CXpu0hNWkAEaKA6.jpg
<CrazyLemon> said who?
<yang> http://img.hihi.si/Upload/eDS1.png
<yang> lep update interfejs ni kaj :)
<napsy_> yang: a ne brska to na podlagi tvoje zgodovine?
<yang> hehe
<yang> ni z mojega dekstopa
<CrazyLemon> a ker idioterna ima hehe.si si se ti odlocil da mu bos vsaj malo podoben in si kupil hihi.si? :D
<zdobbie> soon-to-be hehe.ie
<idioterna> hihi.si je od kolega
<idioterna> ni od yanga
<yang> od kolega ki raqd gleda zenske hlacke
<zdobbie> http://nova24tv.si/radio/
<Pepelka> Poslušate Radio NOVA24 | Nova24TV
<zdobbie> good stuff
<CrazyLemon> whats wrong with panties
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-02
<Kovica>  "sudo -u myuser xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/workspace_count -n -t int -s 1" mi vrže "Failed to init libxfconf: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-cooEOxXt8s: Connection refused.". Kako lahko to rešim?
<upd> .vreme
<upd> .vreme  lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -4°C @02.01.2016 3:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94% severnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<upd> .vreme  pg
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:06, Kulminacija: 11:06:40, Sončni zahod: 15:28:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes dopoldne bo še delno jasno, v južnih in zahodnih krajih pa bo postopno več oblačnosti.  Popoldne se bo povsod pooblačilo, padavine se bodo od jugozahoda postopno razširile na večji del Slovenije, po nižinah v notranjosti bo snežilo. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od -1 do 3, na Primorskem do 6 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri sredi dneva bodo padavine povsod ponehale, najpozneje v južni Sloveniji. Pihal bo severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem zmerna do močna burja. Veter bo ponekod gradil snežne zamete. Temperature bodo od -7 do -2, na Primorskem malo nad 0 stopinj C.
<upd> .vreme polhov gradec
<jabuk> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): -1°C @01.01.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 75%   zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:13, Kulminacija: 11:07:36, Sončni zahod: 15:29:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<upd> pasja.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny upd broke jabuk
<yang> .vreme barcelona
<CrazyLemon> a je dovolj 350w napajalnik za APU? :)
<CrazyLemon> a je kje kak online kalkulator za naklikat komponente
<CrazyLemon> pa ti pol izpiše najmanjšo moč napajalnika
<CrazyLemon> http://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator
<Pepelka> eXtreme Power Supply Calculator
<Pepelka> »eXtreme Power Supply Calculator - Select computer parts and our online PSU calculator will calculate power consumption and required wattage for your PC.«
<pitastrudl> si zracunal zase CrazyLemon ?
<pitastrudl> zame je 223W
<pitastrudl> notbad
<pitastrudl> samo nimam graficne
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl meni tudi tam okrog 210+
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl me neither
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kako je ker imam Å¡e TV prek hdmi porta
<CrazyLemon> pa printer
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> v glavnem tega https://www.bigbang.si/napajalniki/lc-power-office-lc420-12-116244007  ali pa tega http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3315_ac92120927_lc-power_office_lc420h-12_v1_3_420w_atx
<Pepelka> Napajalnik LC-POWER OFFICE LC420-12 - bigbang.si
<Pepelka> »Napajalnik LC-POWER OFFICE LC420-12«
<pitastrudl> 420 power it
<CrazyLemon> raje bi prvega..ker ima 80 bronze cert.
<pitastrudl> looks ok to me
<CrazyLemon> pa aktive pfc..karkoli to pomeni :D
<pitastrudl> the more the better
<pitastrudl> :DD
<CrazyLemon> ja ampak prvi je 350w ne 420w :D
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> sm biu v saturnu par dni nazaj
<CrazyLemon> whats that
<pitastrudl> neki kot bigbang
<pitastrudl> majo ful velko trgovino v hamburgu
<pitastrudl> kr dost stvari
<pitastrudl> sam ni nö cenejs haha
<pitastrudl> nc*
<CrazyLemon> si Å¡e vedno v .de?
<pitastrudl> da
<CrazyLemon> kmalu faks! pazi da ne zamudiš!
<pitastrudl> mogi bi za nov let it nekam drugam sam so bli plani skenslani
<CrazyLemon> :P
<pitastrudl> pa smo stal 4 dni vec
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> ostal*
<pitastrudl> jaja
<pitastrudl> vidim da v lj ni nic snega se
<pitastrudl> upam da tko ostane
<pitastrudl> :D
<napsy_> js upam da bo zapadu
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sorry..danes/jutri bo :D
<pitastrudl> i cri
<CrazyLemon> enkrat popoldne naj bi  začel padat v lj
<CrazyLemon> pa vse do torka :)
<napsy_> jeej
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyJSbbJXLjc NSFW! but funny!
<Pepelka> CAVEMEN DISCOVER A NEW THING - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Cavemen were the first people to do everything... Imagine the amazing first time experiences they got to have! Soul Mates on Facebook: http://www.faceboo...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Yqzrt-eviU  tale je tudi kul :D
<Pepelka> CAVEMEN TRYING TO UNDERSTAND SEX - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Two cavemen are trying to work out what makes them good or bad at sex. Soul Mates on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/soulmatestv«
<CrazyLemon> http://venturebeat.com/2015/12/31/software-with-the-most-vulnerabilities-in-2015-mac-os-x-ios-and-flash/
<Pepelka> Software with the most vulnerabilities in 2015: Mac OS X, iOS, and Flash | VentureBeat | Security | by Emil Protalinski
<Pepelka> »Which software had the most publicly disclosed vulnerabilities this year? The winner is none other than Apple's Mac OS X, with 384 vulnerabilities. The runner-up? Apple's iOS, with 375 vulnerabilities.«
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<CrazyLemon> meh
<zdobbie> heeheehee
<idioterna> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<idioterna> na.
<idioterna> oh
<idioterna> i see what "meh" is all about
<idioterna> tale je pa za yanga pa anny: http://www.ted.com/talks/jonathan_haidt_on_the_moral_mind
<Pepelka> Jonathan Haidt: The moral roots of liberals and conservatives | TED Talk | TED.com
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_loUDS4c3Cs
<Pepelka> Moon Landings Faked? Filmmaker Says Not! | Video - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Writer/director S G Collins of Postwar Media debunks every theory that the Apollo Moon landings could have been faked in a studio. The filmmaker takes a look...«
<zdobbie> sej so pustil spegu gor
<idioterna> vem ja sam yang ne verjame da lahko vsak k ma dostop do polariziranga laserja lahko dobi return
<yang> jst mam tud tak spegu na omari
<yang> clo mal vecjega
<zdobbie> mogoc ti loh kdo zanese omaro na luno
<idioterna> dvomm da mas tak spegu na omari
<idioterna> yang: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_Laser_Ranging_experiment#/media/File:ALSEP_AS15-85-11468.jpg
<Pepelka> Lunar Laser Ranging experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> tkole zgleda
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_Laser_Ranging_experiment#/media/File:ALSEP_AS14-67-9386.jpg
<Pepelka> Lunar Laser Ranging experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> a tale rdeca crta je iz fotosopa ?
<zdobbie> OMG
<zdobbie> DE-FUCKIN-BUNKED
<zdobbie> reporting to NASA
<zdobbie> you will be handled
<idioterna> yang: zakaj bi bla iz photoshopa?
<idioterna> http://g01.a.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1xRFSJXXXXXXAaXXXq6xXFXXXS/1-Roll-New-10mm-25m-Red-Double-Sided-Adhesive-Tape-For-Phone-LCD-Screen-Electronic-Instrument.jpg
<idioterna> must be fake.
<yang> mislim, da ti premalo ves o luni da bi lahk kakrsnokol teorijo zagovarjal
<yang> kar se pa laserjev tice, mi smo mel ene take podobne v diskoteki za lightshow zganjat
<yang> neki mi strajka tale wordpress
<yang> kako nardis page order, od 0 - 5 bi moral potem iz leve it al kaj ?
<yang> al se z 1 zgleda zacne
<zdobbie> yang: ves ti dosti o luni, da spodbijas NASA?
<yang> ne vem, ampak jim tudi ne verjamem cesar ne morem direktno preverit
<zdobbie> yang: verjames pa v FSF?
<yang> zamenjal sem ID-je od 1-5 isto je
<yang> nevem zakaj je 5 pred 4
<zdobbie> https://media.giphy.com/media/106PwpLIIXJnXi/giphy.gif
<idioterna> yang: js ogromno vem o luni
<idioterna> yang: bistveno vec kot si ti lahko predstavljas
<idioterna> ne, nism se bil tam, k so preslabe kolesarske
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f_DPrSEOEo
<Pepelka> Dumb and Dumber - We Landed on the Moon! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Lloyd Christmas (Jim Carrey) learns that we landed on the moon.«
<idioterna> totally relevant ja
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7pzg9xpAOE
<Pepelka> Science proves that NASA faked the moon landings - Moon landing Hoax - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Apollo propagandists paradise!!«
<idioterna> krneki
<idioterna> stari pojma nima
<yang> se jti tud ne
<idioterna> precej vec vem k on
<yang> ja, na vse se spoznas bols kt strokovnjaki t opa drzi
<idioterna> tale ni noben strokovnjak
<idioterna> to je tvoj problem, da ne ves kdo je strokovnjak
<idioterna> tko kot ljudje s teoloske fakultete niso strokovnjaki, tut bivsi vratar z JPL ni strokovnjak
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/WmR1QRGeBV4?t=1m56s
<Pepelka> The Big Bang Theory - Sheldon at Physics Bowl - VOST.FR - YouTube
<Pepelka> »All copyrights belong to CBS Entertainment, Warner Bros. Television and Chuck Lorre Productions«
<CrazyLemon> relevant
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBqn1TJrhWE
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders DESTOYS Then Drops The Mic - YouTube
<yang> CrazyLemon: dej poglej ce majo Cavemen kej o luni
<yang> da najdemo taprav odgovor
<idioterna> ce hocs bit dobr trol mors najprej mal vec vedet o luni
<yang> sneg pada
<napsy_> ziv
<napsy_> ve kdo kje se da dobit ms dynamics nav demo?
<napsy_> al mors to res bit nek business partner?
<zdobbie> http://www.ganja2016.eu
<Pepelka> Support Ganja - Shortlisted European Youth Capital 2016
<CrazyLemon> no
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: too late, so ze zmagal
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Sky[x]> http://www.securityfocus.com/archive/1/537219
<Sky[x]> pa se v Go je spisano :)
<Pepelka> SecurityFocus
<Pepelka> »SecurityFocus is designed to facilitate discussion on computer security related topics, create computer security awareness, and to provide the Internet's largest and most comprehensive database of computer security knowledge and resources to the public. It also hosts the BUGTRAQ mailing list.«
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<CrazyLemon> meeeeeeeeh
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> 2 cm snega v lj
<Sky[x]> wiii ;)
<CrazyLemon> sam da ga ni na obali..mene sploh ne moti ta sneg!
<CrazyLemon> https://soundcloud.com/jeff-kaale/bonjour
<Pepelka> Bonjour by X I X X | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<Pepelka> »bonjour snapchat me if you loved the track : jeffpsydevilcheckout my other stuffinstagram : https://www.instagram.com/jeffkaale/tumblr : sagaciousspirit.tumblr.commy secret : http://www.dail«
<zdobbie> n1
<CrazyLemon> aww..thats so sweet of you..tnx m8
<Sky[x]> rvno gledam na telekom pakete
<Sky[x]> http://itak.si/Paketi
<Pepelka> Itak.si
<Pepelka> »Paketi Džabest ti omogočajo, da si enote, znotraj mesečne naročnine, razporediš po svoje! Porabi jih za klice, SMS, MMS in prenos podatkov. In ne pozabi: Itak naročniki se med sabo kličete brezplačno!«
<Sky[x]> pa mi ni jasno ce DŽABEST Na polno ZA ZMERI podpira 4G/LTE? :)
<Sky[x]> ker na desno pa izrecno pise da podpira :)
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAZDm13d5xc
<Pepelka> Novi paket Džabest NA POLNO! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Paket Džabest NA POLNO ti do konca januarja 2015 prinaša 4 GB prenosa podatkov za zmeraj. Zraven pa dobiš še neomejene klice in sporočila! Vse to že za 22,95...«
<upd> so, yes.
<upd> no sej je sam 1 let star video
<CrazyLemon> PAKET DŽABEST NA POLNO
<CrazyLemon> Za paket Džabest Na polno veljajo naslednje omejitve:
<CrazyLemon> Najvišja hitrost prenosa podatkov: 20/5 Mb/s.
<upd> pa če so že takrat dvomim da so čez 1 let šli na ne lol
<Sky[x]> drugo vprasanje je pa DŽABEST Na polno ZA ZMERI vs EU neomejeni
<Sky[x]> rad bi primerjavo nardu kaj je razlike :)
<Sky[x]> celo neki nasel
<Sky[x]> http://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/paketi/vsi-paketi/paketi-mobitel-neomejeni
<Pepelka> Paketi Mobitel Neomejeni - Zasebni uporabniki - Telekom Slovenije
<Pepelka> »Izberite enega izmed paketov Mobitel Neomejeni in si zagotovite brezskrbno komunikacijo po ugodnih cenah.«
<upd> trooli so boba si uzem
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> mal je smotan sam paket zdjle menjat, pol mi bo pa telefon crknu k me heca ze obasno mal
<Sky[x]> obcasno*
<Sky[x]> grrr
<Sky[x]> upd: youtube video je star 1 leto :)
<upd> i told ya
<Sky[x]> ubistvu gre za identicno akcijo
<pitastrudl> Sky[x] kolikor vem je 4g zastonj povsod?
<pitastrudl> 20/20 hitrost
<pitastrudl> 100/100 je za placat
<Sky[x]> jp naj bi drzalo :)
<CrazyLemon> 20/5
<yang> Jst bi mobitelov paket "omejeni" ce obstaja
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> dobil sem sms da lahko do 31.1 zamenjam brezplacno paket, pa vidm da je ceneje in vec dobim in ce je sam sms pol bom res zamenjal :)
<yang> poglej se na izimobil za 7 eur mas 1500 enot
<yang> ki jih najverjetneje ne bos uspel pokoristit
<yang> jst sem tut kr zadovoljen pr telemahu za 15 na mesec z 5 GB internetom, potem pa neomejeno z omejeno hitrostjo
<Sky[x]> jst porabim med 2-3k enot
<CrazyLemon> you talk too much :D
<yang> sej majo tut 3000 enot sam po drugi ceni
<yang> se ti bo glava vnela
<yang> :)
<matjaz> fak dis Å¡it
<matjaz> multicast pulse streaming mi crasha dbus
<matjaz> pa ne bomo streamal ane
<CrazyLemon> no porn tonight? :(
<matjaz> porn je danes zunaj
<matjaz> SNEG
<CrazyLemon> f' sneg!
<matjaz> pravoslavci majo vsak božič sneg
<matjaz> to ni fer
<CrazyLemon> no..sj ne veš a bo takrat še sneg
<matjaz> moj weather widget pravi da ja
<matjaz> tko da ... ja :)
<CrazyLemon> moj weather app pravi -1 zjutraj in 9 popoldne
<CrazyLemon> 55% of rain
<matjaz> koper se ne Å¡teje
<CrazyLemon> za lj pa -2 pa 4
<CrazyLemon> 10% of rain
<CrazyLemon> pa 3h of sunshine
<matjaz> meni za ponedeljek kaže -9 in -1
<CrazyLemon> v četrtek je pravoslavni božič :DD
<CrazyLemon> v ponedeljek pa bo res sneg :D
<matjaz> ja vem, nisem vedu da češ podatke točno za četrtek :D
<matjaz> -7 2
<matjaz> tud bo!
<CrazyLemon> kaj uporabljaš za en crappy weather app :D
<matjaz> weather timeline
<matjaz> najboljši
<matjaz> vsaj najboljši widget ma
<matjaz> tak, materialen
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti si tak kot pitastrudl ..padata na buzz words :D
<matjaz> sometimes :)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Neimenovano.png
<CrazyLemon> diabetes donuts :D
<matjaz> dobra :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<matjaz> noč
<pitastrudl> weather timeline ftw!
<pitastrudl> kek
<upd> top kek
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-03
<lynxlynx> http://i.imgur.com/PvT42yy.jpg
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: http://imgur.com/oHyuW8l
<Pepelka> My aunt listens to me and my uncle playing Counter-Strike together, this is what she thinks of when she hears us play - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> stupid psu..spet se sliši fan
<CrazyLemon> mal ga premaknem levo/desno gor/dol pa utihne
<zdobbie> psu?
<zdobbie> u mean apu?
<CrazyLemon> no..i mean psu
<CrazyLemon> pri nas pa kr mini žled
<zdobbie> .plosk
<zdobbie> je te salute
<zdobbie> al neki
<CrazyLemon> no avto še zdaj ima čist zmrznjene luči drugo pa se odtaja
<msev-1> eh sneg bi mogu sam nad 900m padat :D
<CrazyLemon> agreed!
<msev-1> to bi bla idealka :D
<zdobbie> prov odtaja se vam
<msev-1> a boš začaral
<msev-1> :D
<zdobbie> safety pillars https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CXu64_jWkAAfX8J.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie v bistvu zdaj na strehi opažam da se ne odtaja več ampak je še vedno v enakem agregatnem stanju!
<zdobbie> idk
<zdobbie> a moras kidat?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zakaj bi kidal..its ice?
<zdobbie> climb it then
<CrazyLemon> you climb it
<yang> Kaj je s temi ubuntu mirrorji da niso v syncu ? http://paste.debian.net/359310/
<Pepelka> debian Pastezone
<CrazyLemon> yang kdo pa pravi da niso v syncu?
<yang> tkole mam http://paste.debian.net/359311/
<Pepelka> debian Pastezone
<CrazyLemon> yang lepo..ampak to ne pomeni da niso v syncu :)
<CrazyLemon> to samo pomeni da ni repoja za armhf
<yang> ok
<yang> a je kje drugje repo za armhf morda ?
<yang> pa kakega drugega raje uporabim
<zdobbie> they don't look like Muslims http://www.vox.com/2016/1/3/10703712/oregon-militia-standoff
<Pepelka> The Oregon militia standoff, explained - Vox
<Pepelka> »A militia protesting the "tyranny" of the federal government seized the headquarters of a federal wildlife refuge in Oregon on Saturday.«
<CrazyLemon> yang prečekiraj ports.ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Ports
<Pepelka> UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> spodaj v tabeli imaš Summary as of ...
<yang> namesto de.archive.ubuntu.com vnesem ports.ubuntu.com ?
<yang> ok
<CrazyLemon> tam piše da primary mirror ne podpira več armhf
<CrazyLemon> torej ja..ports
<yang> ok hvala
<CrazyLemon> np
<yang> Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS (GNU/Linux *-cm-fx6-1-beta4-00022-g31727b0 armv7l)
<zdobbie> ... in 2016
<yang> idioterna: a lahko pastebinas /proc/cpuinfo od rpi-2 prosim ?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> http://dpaste.com/17V1GAV
<Pepelka> dpaste: 17V1GAV
<yang> hvala
<CrazyLemon> pero wins another one!
<matjaz> pero pero mišić
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/paleofuture/status/682666293930004480
<Pepelka> Matt Novak auf Twitter: "LOL this hacker told the FBI in 1983 that they could only safely open his confiscated drives by using a magnet https://t.co/XTq9r69ptr"
<yang> Gre kdo na Fosdem ? napsy_ ?
<zdobbie> BRUSSELS ALERT
<idioterna> where?
<idioterna> how about market or siege
<zdobbie> u tell me
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: how bout u
<zdobbie> can u help
<zdobbie> try to* help
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie se ste ingame?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ja
<msev-1>  ruby-yajl ne najdem v repotu
<msev-1> ubuntu mate 14.04
<msev-1> kko bi ga dodal
<msev-1> dobr sm ga dodal kot gem
<msev-1> zj pa ne najdem ruby-sqlite3 in ruby-sequel
<upd> !g where did ruby-sequel hide
<Pepelka> jeremyevans/sequel · GitHub https://github.com/jeremyevans/sequel
<CrazyLemon> msev-1
<CrazyLemon> .apt ruby-sqlite3
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dej no..you can do it
<msev-1> nevermind
<msev-1> problem je bil k nism tok dolg apt-get updateov
<msev-1> da ga ni blo notr zgleda
<msev-1> ful čudn
<msev-1> prvič se mi je zgodl
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 3.km SZ od BREZOVICE PRI LJUBLJANI @02/01/2016 19:54:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+14.4+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 6.km SV od KOBARIDA @02/01/2016 14:48:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.28+N,+13.64+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 5.km JV od BOVCA @02/01/2016 06:47:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.61+E
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<Sky[x]> .vreme piran
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 0.7°C @03.01.2016 20:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% jugovzhodnik 3.7 m/s (13.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:47:10, Kulminacija: 11:11:02, Sončni zahod: 15:34:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 47min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -4.1°C @03.01.2016 20:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 83% jugovzhodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:23, Kulminacija: 11:07:17, Sončni zahod: 15:29:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-1> ej kle neki berem
<msev-1> da more bit en program blackbox-decode on PATH
<msev-1> kaj je že fora s to potjo
<msev-1> kko dodam
<metalcamp> msev-1: .bash_profile
<msev-1> al .bashrc?
<dz0ny> export PATH="$PATH:/mapa/kjer/se/nahaj/prevedn/program"
<msev-1> danke
<msev-1> finke
<msev-1> hvala
<msev-1> :D
<msev-1> to sm že enkat delov
<msev-1> pa sm pozabu že vmes
<msev-1> pismo moje sive celice
<msev-1> :/
